# [Prog] sideSMS: invia SMS ai cell Vodafone [Beta4 27/7/05]

## federico

Lunedi 1 Luglio: Aggiornamento a beta2, leggere in fondo!

Giovedi 7 Luglio: Aggiornamento a beta3, leggere in fondo!

Mercoledi 27 Luglio: Aggiornamento a beta4, leggere in fondo!

Il link per ottenerlo è questo (Completo di EBUILD):

http://www.sideralis.net/index.php?action=4&pjid=24

Il software si intende distribuito sotto GPL2 ed e' liberamente scaricabile e ridistribuibile secondo i termini della licenza. Vi allego il README che e' esplicativo  :Smile: 

Il software ha come dipendenze python, gtk e pygtk 2.6.* . (emerge pygtk dovrebbe essere sufficiente)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sideSMS
> 
> =======
> ...

 

BETA2

Con questa nuova release, che è sempre disponibile presso il link originale sono stati apportati alcuni cambiamenti e fatte alcune modifiche.

La piu' rilevante è il fatto che ora esiste un sistema di invio da shell e uno di invio in gui grafica sotto x. Il programma che serve per scrivere sms da shell si chiama sidesms.py mentre quello in gtk si chiama sidesms_gui.py

E' stata inoltre migliorata la gestione degli errori e dei codici di uscita, che rendono possibile una integrazione di sideSMS all'interno di script.

BETA3

Features aggiunte:

-la rubrica e' gestibile direttamente da gui, e la gui e' stata rimodernata ed ottimizzata; puo' essere associato un nome oltre al nick.

-implementato un pulsante di clear e la possibilita' di mantere l'sms appena inviato oppure no

Bugfix:

-la versione da shell non stampa piu' traceback di errore ma sempre messaggi utili e codici di errore

-sidesms.py puo' essere lanciato ora da una qualsiasi directory

-varii bug risolti

BETA4

La roadmap verso la beta4 e' stata completata con successo.

Tra le novita' principali ci sono un ebuild per gentoo e un installer per windows.

Features aggiunte:

-La rubrica cambia modo di essere gestita e funziona meglio

-Sistema di invio ottimizzato

-Multi invio di SMS

-History

-Traybar

...e molto altro...

Una nota: Per utilizzare l'ebuild e' sufficente scomprimere il file ebuild nella portage overlay

Federico

----------

## Kernel78

StraMegaSuperLOL  :Laughing: 

Appena ho un'attimo mi metto a testarlo  :Wink: 

P.S. Ma non è possibile usarlo semplicemente da shell senza nessun'interfaccia come smssend ???Last edited by Kernel78 on Sun Jul 03, 2005 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> StraMegaSuperLOL 
> 
> Appena ho un'attimo mi metto a testarlo 

 

Si chiama alternativa open-source  :Wink: 

----------

## assente

non è che c'è per caso anche clientcookie come dipendenza?

```
$ ./sms_gui.py

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./sms_gui.py", line 15, in ?

    from sms_libero import send_single_sms

  File "/home/utente/Desktop/sideSMS_beta1/sms_libero.py", line 9, in ?

    import cookielib,urllib,urllib2

```

----------

## riquito

non esattamente. Si supponeva erroneamente che in gentoo tutti utilizzassero python 2.4.x (disponibile da 8 mesi).

Tra le dipendenze quindi aggiungiamo python >=2.4

Federico poi aggiungerà al post questa informazione.

Per quanto riguarda l'interfaccia da shell non è ancora disponibile. E' stato fatto in 2 giorni  :Smile: 

Consigli/richieste per l'interfaccia?

nomeprogramma -u user -p password numero/alias testo ? (se mancano -u e -p prova a utilizzare i valori salvati)

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## knefas

Siete due grandi. (Volevo scrivere siete due galli, ma poi uno pensa che sia una battuta!  :Wink:  ) scarichero' e betatestero'  :Smile: 

EDΙT: tempo di invio 14 secondi...  :Smile: Last edited by knefas on Sun Jul 03, 2005 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ancora non riesco a farlo andare  :Sad: 

ho emerso python2.4 

ho messo pygtk

adesso ho:

```
 File "./sms_gui.py", line 13, in ?

    import gtk,gobject

ImportError: No module named gobject

```

----------

## Sasdo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io ancora non riesco a farlo andare 
> 
> ho emerso python2.4 
> 
> ho messo pygtk
> ...

 

Complimenti a riquito e federico per le poche chiacchiere e la tanta azione =)

scarico immediatamente e testo =)

ciaooo!

il Sasdo

----------

## riquito

 *Quote:*   

> io ancora non riesco a farlo andare 
> 
> ho emerso python2.4
> 
> ho messo pygtk
> ...

 

Che versione di gtk+ hai (e magari anche di pygtk)?

Era capitato anche a fede mi pare. Credo avesse risolto togliendo pygtk e gtk+ e reinstallando entrambe.

Scrivi sempre le versioni quando indichi gli errori, si risolve tutto più in fretta  :Wink: 

Io ho x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.7 (to', e uscita la 2.68 )

e  dev-python/pygtk-2.6.1

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## mirko_3

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Siete due grandi. (Volevo scrivere siete due galli, ma poi uno pensa che sia una battuta!  ) scarichero' e betatestero' 
> 
> EDΙT: tempo di invio 14 secondi... 

 

Sei di parma?

----------

## assente

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io ancora non riesco a farlo andare 
> 
> ho emerso python2.4 
> 
> ho messo pygtk
> ...

 

hai dato  python-updater? hai la use gtk?

----------

## federico

python-updater non lo conoscevo neanche io...

Adesso sono in croceverde, domani io e riqui vediamo di sistemare un po' allora, per il momento grazie per le preziose prove.

Fede

----------

## Ic3M4n

funziona!  :Very Happy: 

dopo aver dato python-updater, che mi ha riemerso più o meno tutto quello che centra con python ho incrociato le dita e tutto è andato alla perfezione! ho fatto anche qualche prova di invio ed il tutto va a meraviglia. posso iniziare con le richieste o è troppo presto?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

[EDIT] scusate:

GRAZIE A TUTTI E DUE! SIEDE DEI GRANDI!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## federico

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> posso iniziare con le richieste o è troppo presto?    

 

Sono molto contento che questo abbia risolto il tuo problema, devo segnarmi un appunto e mettere questa procedura nella risoluzione dei problemi...

Se ci sono cose che possiamo aggiungere, ben volentieri!

Fede

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> Se ci sono cose che possiamo aggiungere, ben volentieri!

 

Io mi quoto da solo  *Quote:*   

> Ma non è possibile usarlo semplicemente da shell senza nessun'interfaccia come smssend ???

  O si può gia fare e sono troppo fuso per capirlo ?

----------

## federico

Non esiste versione senza gui, riquito proponeva una formula per un'implementazione a shell:

 *Riquito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Consigli/richieste per l'interfaccia?
> 
> nomeprogramma -u user -p password numero/alias testo ? (se mancano -u e -p prova a utilizzare i valori salvati) 

 

A me pare ragionevole come sistema, piu' tardi ne parlo anche con lui e vediamo; effettivamente in molteplici situazioni tornano comodi comandi che possono anche non presupporre l'interazione da parte dell'utente.

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> A me pare ragionevole come sistema, piu' tardi ne parlo anche con lui e vediamo; effettivamente in molteplici situazioni tornano comodi comandi che possono anche non presupporre l'interazione da parte dell'utente.

 

A me pare ragionevolissimo, per adesso io uso smssend in due modi:

-automatizzato, per avvisarmi della fine di un grosso emerge (o altra operazione)

-interattivamente sfruttando kopete come interfaccia

Per questo mi verrebbe comodo poter usare il vostro programa da linea di comando, potrei così sostituirlo pienamente a smssend (impiega quasi 2 minuti per mandare un sms  :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> pienamente a smssend (impiega quasi 2 minuti per mandare un sms  )

 

A me pareva quasi lento sideSMS...

Sara' fatto  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   pienamente a smssend (impiega quasi 2 minuti per mandare un sms  ) 
> 
> A me pareva quasi lento sideSMS...
> 
> Sara' fatto 

 

Yuppi, così non mi tocca installare le gtk  :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

 *riquito wrote:*   

> nomeprogramma -u user -p password numero/alias testo ? (se mancano -u e -p prova a utilizzare i valori salvati)
> 
> 

 

Mi pare ragionevole...avevo anche provato ad implementarlo ma:

1) le mie conoscenze di programmazione e di python in particolare sono troppo scarse e questi argomenti senza flag prima mi creano confusione.  :Embarassed: 

2) mi sa che alcune funzioni (tipo la verifica del fatto che ci siano tutti i dati, desinatario, numero eccetera) dovrebbero essere staccate dalla finestra gtk, ma v. punto 1 per capire perche' non ci ho neanche pensato  :Smile: 

Per cui questa patch e' un workaround quick and dirty, non ha il minimo controllo dei dati che si scrivono e probabilmente e' pessimo python, ma in realta' e' solo per far vedere come nei progetti liberi la gente (anche senza capirne una cippa!) prova a dare una mano  :Wink: 

```
USAGE: sidesms --username [-u] username --password [-p] password --number [-n] numero --text [-t] "testo del messaggio"
```

(se non si mettono argomeni alla command line parte la gui  :Smile:  )Last edited by knefas on Mon Jul 04, 2005 8:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

@knefas

altervista mi dice che la tua pagina non esiste  :Sad: 

----------

## knefas

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> altervista mi dice che la tua pagina non esiste 

 

altervista vuole un copiaincolla del link, mi sono dimenticato di ricordarlo  :Smile: 

[cut&paste] http://knefas.altervista.org/sidesms.patch [/cut&paste]

----------

## federico

 *knefas wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   altervista mi dice che la tua pagina non esiste  
> 
> altervista vuole un copiaincolla del link, mi sono dimenticato di ricordarlo 
> 
> [cut&paste] http://knefas.altervista.org/sidesms.patch [/cut&paste]

 

Sto esaminando la patch, e ho visto che qualcuno oltre noi ha gia' pensato che il nome del programma eseguibile era da cambiare  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterX

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Siete due grandi. (Volevo scrivere siete due galli, ma poi uno pensa che sia una battuta!  ) scarichero' e betatestero' 
> 
> EDΙT: tempo di invio 14 secondi... 

 

Infatti è lento!!

Comunque non riesco a raggiungere l'host....

----------

## Kernel78

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *knefas wrote:*   Siete due grandi. (Volevo scrivere siete due galli, ma poi uno pensa che sia una battuta!  ) scarichero' e betatestero' 
> 
> EDΙT: tempo di invio 14 secondi...  
> 
> Infatti è lento!!
> ...

 

Con le tue conoscenze potresti collaborare al progetto per migliorarlo  :Laughing: 

----------

## u238

grande idea! era da tempo che cercavo un programma del genere!

Avevo trovato tempo fa un programma simile, www-sms, che trovate su sourceforge qui: http://www-sms.sourceforge.net/, ma nn ero riuscito a farlo funzionare  :Very Happy: 

...appena ho tempo provo il vostro!  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Comunque non riesco a raggiungere l'host....

 

Sideralis ? Strano. Il sito e' www.sideralis.net, da li accedi alla sezione programmi, e quindi al software. Il link e' 

http://www.sideralis.net/index.php?action=4&pjid=24

Dovrebbe funzionare, funziona sempre...

Per il tempo di invio, controllero' se si puo' migliorare, ma il sito di vodafone non pare essere tra i piu' veloci.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Con le tue conoscenze potresti collaborare al progetto per migliorarlo 

 Certo che sei bastardo dentro tu he ???  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Con le tue conoscenze potresti collaborare al progetto per migliorarlo  Certo che sei bastardo dentro tu he ???  

 

Magari visto da fuori può sembrare ma, per quanto in altri 3d abbia appoggiato (almeno parzialmente) la posizione di AlterX, qui mi faceva sorridere il fatto che "denigrasse" (passatemi il termine, non voglio dar vita a nessun flame) le prestazioni di questo sw.

Effettivamente il suo progetto è decisamente più veloce e quindi gli ho proposto di collaborare (anche se non ho mai detto di proporsi gratuitamente  :Wink:  )

----------

## riquito

...sent in 5.04 seconds

...sent in 10.81 seconds

...sent in 8.57 seconds

Inviando 3 messaggi questi sono i valori che ho ottenuto.

Il tempo dipende unicamente dalla risposta del server di vodafone, e non saprei come possa diminuire, a meno di

a) fatto il login inviare tutto direttamente al cgi finale (ma in questo modo non navigo più all'interno del sito e non 

  mi sembra un uso legale - non sono neanche certo di farcela)

b) restituire subito il controllo all'applicazione, dando l'illusione che l'sms sia stato inviato a tempo 0.

  qui il problema diventa la gestione degli errori postumi (capita abbastanza spesso che avvenga un errore nella ricezione

  della pagina).

ringrazio knefas per la patch. e' scritta abbastanza bene ma utilizza un modulo che penso verrà deprecato.

La beta 2, che consente l'utilizzo via shell con una buona gestione degli errori, e' pronta ma verrà rilasciata tra qualche ora, 

quando avrò voglia di aggiornare il README  :Smile: 

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## Kernel78

 *Quote:*   

> La beta 2, che consente l'utilizzo via shell con una buona gestione degli errori, e' pronta ma verrà rilasciata tra qualche ora,
> 
> quando avrò voglia di aggiornare il README  

 

Come ??? mettila online subito !!!

Al massimo poi ti avviso che il readme non è aggiornato  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

domanda: ma se per esempio si mantenesse la connessione alla pagina mentre il programma è aperto teoricamente non dovresti rifare l'autenticazione o sbaglio? potrest limare qualche secondo, forse...

richiesta: si potrebbe creare una linguetta come quella del nome utente e password sul lato con i nomi della rubrica? la soluzione con il file attuale secondo me è un po scomoda... se dovessi inserire tutti i miei contatti poi non mi ricorderei mai il nome con cui ho inserito una persona.

...mi spiace di non potervi mandare una patch con queste modifiche ma purtroppo di python non ne so proprio niente  :Sad: 

mi riprometto che da dopodomani inizio a studiare  :Very Happy:   (uffi... mercoledì ho un esame  :Sad:  )

----------

## riquito

io l'esame ce l'ho domani, quindi non e' che abbia molto tempo.

per la rubrica, sicuramente faremo una cosa del genere: abbiamo scelto di

fare delle release incrementali per avere feedback da parte degli utenti e

permettervi di usare sin da ora il programma.

questo consente a noi di scoprire bug più in fretta, ed aumentare affidabilità 

ed usabilità del sistema grazie alle vostre richieste/consigli

Riccardo

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *riquito wrote:*   

> io l'esame ce l'ho domani,

 non dirmi così dai... mi fai sentire una merda  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

Fare riferimento all'aggiornamento sul primo topic per la versione in beta testing 2.

Ancora, grazie a tutti!

Fede

----------

## Kernel78

 *Quote:*   

> Si supponeva erroneamente che in gentoo tutti utilizzassero python 2.4.x (disponibile da 8 mesi). 

 

Non ho neanche controllato la versione di python, tanto ero fiducioso che la versione 2.4.x fosse disponbile da 8 mesi ...

...

...

...

... sarà anche disponibile ma è mascherata e in genere non mi metto a installare pacchetti mascherati per il gusto di farlo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quale versione mi consigliate di usare ? *Quote:*   

> ~2.4-r3 ~2.4.1 ~2.4.1-r1

 

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Quale versione mi consigliate di usare ? *Quote:*   ~2.4-r3 ~2.4.1 ~2.4.1-r1 

 

La 2.4.1-r1 dovrebbe andare bene.

A titolo informativo io utilizzo in architettura 32bit la 2.4.1-r1, riquito in architettura 64bit la 2.4.1

EDIT:

 *Il sito di python, per gli scettici all'aggiornamento wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Python 2.4
> 
>     Python 2.4.1 is a bugfix release which supercedes Python 2.4.
> ...

 

----------

## assente

dimenticavo.. complimenti per il programma!!!

provo a buttare lì 2 suggerimenti, perchè non aggiungete:

- invio da console (dovrebbe essere fatto)

- astrazione per l'invio degli sms -> rendendo possibile l'invio con più operatori esempio vodafone, enel,..

- integrazione con i contatti di evolution  :Shocked:  (dove prendere i numeri di cel)

Purtroppo di python non so una cippa  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *assente wrote:*   

> - integrazione con i contatti di evolution  (dove prendere i numeri di cel)
> 
> 

 esagerato  :Laughing:  tra un po' vorrai un programma che invii i messaggi sulla luna! si può?  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *assente wrote:*   - integrazione con i contatti di evolution  (dove prendere i numeri di cel)
> 
>  esagerato  tra un po' vorrai un programma che invii i messaggi sulla luna! si può?  

 

Voi ridete  :Smile:  (e io pure!), ma io e riquito ne stavamo gia' parlando, vorremmo scegliere prima di tutto pero' una rubrica che sia potente e portabile

----------

## riquito

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*    *assente wrote:*   - integrazione con i contatti di evolution  (dove prendere i numeri di cel)
> 
>  esagerato  tra un po' vorrai un programma che invii i messaggi sulla luna! si può?   
> 
> Voi ridete  (e io pure!), ma io e riquito ne stavamo gia' parlando, vorremmo scegliere prima di tutto pero' una rubrica che sia potente e portabile

 

gia'. mi chiedevo se in ambiente gnome/kde/xfce ci fossero dei noti software usati come rubrica. mi piacerebbe in caso implementare delle funzioni di import o lettura da questi.

per evolution... bof, si può fare, ma onestamente non ho voglia di installarlo: per caso il file dove viene salvata la rubrica è in una posizione nota e se ne può avere uno stralcio?

per quanto riguardo il supporto verso altri operatori al momento non viene considerato. prima dobbiamo stabilizzare il supporto verso vodafone. 

grazie a tutti per l'interesse.

----------

## assente

Allora Evolution usa dei file binari per memorizzare la rubrica  :Crying or Very sad:  , cmq può esportare/importare in VCARD, ma non in csv..

Riguardo gli altri operatori, magari adesso non ti interessa, ma almeno un'astrazione non sarebbe male.

Almeno predisporre una funzione per l'invio astratta, dove poi volendo si possano implementare i siti e i passaggi specifici per ognuno.

 *riquito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gia'. mi chiedevo se in ambiente gnome/kde/xfce ci fossero dei noti software usati come rubrica. mi piacerebbe in caso implementare delle funzioni di import o lettura da questi.
> 
> per evolution... bof, si può fare, ma onestamente non ho voglia di installarlo: per caso il file dove viene salvata la rubrica è in una posizione nota e se ne può avere uno stralcio?
> ...

 

----------

## federico

 *assente wrote:*   

> Allora Evolution usa dei file binari per memorizzare la rubrica  , cmq può esportare/importare in VCARD, ma non in csv..

 

VCARD e' lo stesso formato di esportazione che utilizza guardafuori ?

Il problema e' che non e' pratico dover esportare una rubrica per poterla leggere...

Quali software di post usano una rubrica con tanto di numeri telefoni? Evolution, thunderbird, poi ?

----------

## grentis

Suggerimento: quando si invia un msg, se ha avuto successo l'operazione, azzerare automaticamente i valori dei campi

```
self.addrEntry.set_text('')

self.buffer.set_text('')
```

Aggiungere queste due linee dopo la riga 264 ( dialog.destroy() )

----------

## riquito

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Suggerimento: quando si invia un msg, se ha avuto successo l'operazione, azzerare automaticamente i valori dei campi
> 
> ```
> self.addrEntry.set_text('')
> 
> ...

 

dici ? puo' capitare di voler mandare lo stesso messaggio a 2 persone diverse o due messaggi diversi alla stessa persona.

non saprei...

se anche altri sono daccordo con te, cambio.

grazie mille (i power user sono sempre ben accetti  :Very Happy: )

EDIT: mi e' venuto in mente un compromesso. Cambiare il dialog "messaggio inviato con successo [OK]" , con "Messaggio inviato con successo. Cancellare i campi? [YES][NO]". Che ne dici?

----------

## Kernel78

Sarà che uso kde ma la vostra necessità di integrazione non la percepisco ...

Io uso kontact che si basa (per quanto riguarda la rubrica) su kaddressbook, li ho memorizzato tutto, email, indirizzi, numeri di telefono, protocolli usati per im e molto altro e se voglio mandare un sms uso kopete (prende il numero dal contatto in rubrica) e si basa su smssend per inviarlo ...

Adesso che anche il vostro sw può essere utilizzato in maniera non interattiva mi basta redirigere le info e mandarle al vostro sw invece che a smssend (tanto io uso solo vodafone).

In questo modo ho un'unica interfaccia per tutto e un'unica rubrica per tutto. Sono consio che uno dei punti forti del software libero è la possibilità di scelta ma un'altro punto forte è la possibilità di basarsi sul lavoro di altri e di non dover reinventare la ruota.

Ovviamente tutto questo IHMO  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

sai, cos'e', é che a me che kde sta piacendo sempre meno, manca la possibilità di integrazione che hai tu  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> sai, cos'e', é che a me che kde sta piacendo sempre meno, manca la possibilità di integrazione che hai tu 

 

in che senso ? ti giuro che non riesco a capire, sarò anche stordito dal sonno ma proprio non capisco  :Embarassed: 

Dici che ti piace di meno kde perchè non hai la possibilità di integrazione che io ho in kde ??? (mettete qui un emoticon di una testa a cui fuma il cervello)

Passando ad altr ho appena emerso python-2.4.1-r1 ma lanciando il sw in maniera non interattiva (con tutti i parametri corretti) ottengo

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./sidesms.py", line 198, in ?

    send_single_sms(user,password,text,number)

  File "./sidesms.py", line 105, in send_single_sms

    text=fp.read()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/socket.py", line 285, in read

    data = self._sock.recv(recv_size)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/httplib.py", line 476, in read

    s = self.fp.read(amt)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/socket.py", line 303, in read

    data = self._sock.recv(recv_size)

socket.timeout: timed out

```

e manco a dirlo il messaggio non arriva  :Laughing: 

Purtroppo (anche se fortunatamente sono un programmatore) odio python (senza nessuna ragione logica) e quindi non ho intenzione di scoprirmi da solo dove stà il problema  :Crying or Very sad:  (non potevate usare ruby ?  :Cool:  )

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*    *federico wrote:*   EDIT: Sfido chiunque a trovare qualcuno che programma sotto linux che non ha mai letto codice di terzi per capire come si fanno alcune cose, e che non ha mai trovato algoritmi di terzi migliori dei propri. 
> 
> Io c'ho fatto due esami così  
> 
> Di sicuro non hai trovato algoritmi di terzi migliori dei tuoi se non hai mai letto codice scritto da terzi 

 

Guarda che ho affermato l'esatto contario  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   cioè  ho fatto due esami studiando il codice di terzi....

Neanche Stallman potrebbe essere talmente presuntuso da dire che non ha mai studiato codici di terze parti  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## riquito

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Sarà che uso kde ma la vostra necessità di integrazione non la percepisco ...
> 
> Io uso kontact che si basa (per quanto riguarda la rubrica) su kaddressbook, li ho memorizzato tutto, email, indirizzi, numeri di telefono, protocolli usati per im e molto altro e se voglio mandare un sms uso kopete (prende il numero dal contatto in rubrica) e si basa su smssend per inviarlo ...
> 
> [SNIP]
> ...

 

mi devo essere perso qualcosa.

hai descritto _esattamente_ quello che voglio fare: leggere i dati da una rubrica esterna condivisa da più programmi.

kaddressbook e' molto utilizzato ?

grazie,

Riccardo

----------

## grentis

 *riquito wrote:*   

> se anche altri sono daccordo con te, cambio.

 

Se ci sono problemi per gli altri non ci sono problemi per me...modifichero' lo script per cancellare i testi (io non mando mai due msg uguali)...

Anche il fare Si/No puo' essere un'idea...basta che il focus sia sul Si ( :Laughing:  )

Grazie a voi per il tool... :Wink: 

----------

## riquito

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Passando ad altr ho appena emerso python-2.4.1-r1 ma lanciando il sw in maniera non interattiva (con tutti i parametri corretti) ottengo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

carino ruby.

cmq, la riga finale del traceback e' chiarificatrice: il processo e' andato in timeout: ho fatto in modo che dopo tot tempo, nel dubbio, scatti un timeout per evitare di restare connessi chissa' quanto in attesa di riuscire a inviare un messaggio.

Ci sono 3 possibili eccezioni che ...

uhm...

effettivamente tu _non_ dovresti vedere eccezioni ... ehm  :Smile:  mi sono appena ricordato che le eccezioni vengono sfruttate dalla gui, mentre per un uso da shell dovrei ritornare valori interi come codice di errore.

il commento ufficiale e' 'OPS'

provvederò (la cosa va poi di pari passo con la attuale fallibilità del sistema di invio, che migliorerò a partire da domani sera).

tnx,

Riccardo

----------

## Kernel78

 *riquito wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Sarà che uso kde ma la vostra necessità di integrazione non la percepisco ...
> 
> Io uso kontact che si basa (per quanto riguarda la rubrica) su kaddressbook, li ho memorizzato tutto, email, indirizzi, numeri di telefono, protocolli usati per im e molto altro e se voglio mandare un sms uso kopete (prende il numero dal contatto in rubrica) e si basa su smssend per inviarlo ...
> 
> [SNIP]
> ...

 

Ho capito che quello che ti ho descritto è esattamente quello che vuoi ottenere ma cercavo di spiegarti che secondo me è inutile (ovviamente IMHO) visto che esiste già quello che vorresti creare ed ha anche più funzionalità.

Mi spiego meglio...

Io uso Kontact per gestire i contatti con kaddressbook e spedire mail con kmail (faccio anche altro ...), per mandare sms e chattere in im uso kopete (prende i dati da kaddressbook). A questo punto preferisco usare kopete come frontend per il vostro sw in modo da usare un'unica interfaccia e frammentare il meno possibile.

Se voi ritenete cmq di dover sviluppare un progetto parallelo non sarò certo io a bloccarvi  :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda kaddressbook non saprei dirti quanti lo usino ma è integrato in kde quindi chi usa kmail, kopete e altri sw presumo usi kaddressbook (a meno che non voglia complicarsi la vita  :Laughing:  ) quindi dovrebbe avere una base utenti decisamente estesa.

----------

## unz

ottimo ... manda gli sms al volo, io facendolo a mano ce metto de più [apri browser, clicca sui preferiti omnitel, metti utente/pass, entra nel menu, scrivi messaggio, metti numero] ... 14' e la mia gentoo spakka le chiappe a tutti i miei amichetti .. bella prova

ps la beta2 funzia ottimamente, la gui essenziale ... esagererete con la gestione della rubrica?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *riquito wrote:*   

> il commento ufficiale e' 'OPS'

 

Riqui, e' bello essere una "software house" e commentare "cavoli non ci avevo pensato"  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io uso Kontact per gestire i contatti con kaddressbook e spedire mail con kmail (faccio anche altro ...), per mandare sms e chattere in im uso kopete (prende i dati da kaddressbook). A questo punto preferisco usare kopete come frontend per il vostro sw in modo da usare un'unica interfaccia e frammentare il meno possibile.
> 
> Se voi ritenete cmq di dover sviluppare un progetto parallelo non sarò certo io a bloccarvi 

 

Per esempio, uno che usa kde ma non utilizza kopete, e preferisce utilizzare sideSMS per mandare i messaggi pero' vuole usufruire dei contatti salvati sulla rubrica di kde.

Potrebbe essere uno dei casi a cui stiamo pensando noi per i quali  la pena questo tipo di integrazione... Se pero' alla fine scopriamo che non serve a nulla, non la facciamo e basta ^__^

edit: sei troppo un utente kde  :Smile:  io non sono mai stato portato per utilizzare un ambiente grafico e tutti i tool ad esso dedicati ma scelgo software per software quale mi pare il migliore, e cosi' puntualmente non ho alcun tipo di integrazione tra i vari programmi; ad un utente come me ad esempio maggiori funzioni su ogni programma tornano utili: il punto e' capire quanti sono come me (incasinati) e quanti come te (maggiormente integrati)  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## unz

beh se poco poco esce na cosa per kde ... urge la par condicio!

anche evolution ha una rubrica di numeri di cellulare  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io uso Kontact per gestire i contatti con kaddressbook e spedire mail con kmail (faccio anche altro ...), per mandare sms e chattere in im uso kopete (prende i dati da kaddressbook).

 

diciamo che c'è tanta gente che utilizza gentoo che non ha nemmeno kde-base installato sul proprio pc, figurarsi kopete o kaddress, idem può valere lo stesso discorso per gnome o xfce4. penso inoltre che avendo utilizzato un linguaggio di programmazione più "vicino" alle gtk che alle qt anche loro abbiano utilizzino software gtk-like. quella che tu stai citando è un'integrazione su cui punta kde, ovvero un "piccolo grande mondo tutto qt-ccoso", ...mi fermo qui altrimenti iniziano le varie guerre di religione su quale DE sia meglio utilizzare, e guardacaso ognuno cita quello che utilizza... 

in ogni caso... credo che per iniziare possa bastare come rubrica un'associazione nome - n. telefono, magari a scomparsa come la parte relativa alla password, poi per l'integrazione con altri sistemi... ben venga  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> in ogni caso... credo che per iniziare possa bastare come rubrica un'associazione nome - n. telefono, magari a scomparsa come la parte relativa alla password, poi per l'integrazione con altri sistemi... ben venga 

 

A questo avevamo pensato, e puo' essere carino. Se uno non utilizza nessun software colleterale ma e' interessato al solo invio di sms, puo' essere contento di tale feature.

Dove vorreste tale tipo di rubrica? Una finestra "flottante", un menu (ora non so bene cosa proporre), una tendina, altro?

----------

## Ic3M4n

io voto per la tendina! magari trasparente e che punti su una stanza con una bella ragazza dentro  :Very Happy: 

[OT] cavolo ma non c'è un emoticons con la lingua fuori tipo fantozzi? [/OT]

----------

## unz

Ottima e pulita-veloce l'idea della tendina, che faccia pure il parse alfabetico  :Wink: 

e se poi ci posso infilare i numeri senza editare il file rubrica.txt ... svengo  :Smile: 

----------

## grentis

Io propongo un tab a schede laterale (tipo MSN per windows....arghhhhhhhhhhhh)   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> Per esempio, uno che usa kde ma non utilizza kopete, e preferisce utilizzare sideSMS per mandare i messaggi pero' vuole usufruire dei contatti salvati sulla rubrica di kde.
> 
> Potrebbe essere uno dei casi a cui stiamo pensando noi per i quali  la pena questo tipo di integrazione... Se pero' alla fine scopriamo che non serve a nulla, non la facciamo e basta ^__^
> 
> 

 

Può anche esserci qualcuno che utilizza kde ma non kopete ma in linea di massima non avrà anche le gtk installate e/o preferirebbe un sw che si integri anche come aspetto grafico.

Io non posso che fare il mio esempio di utente di kde, felice di tutta l'integrazione esistente (non sono ancora riuscito a trovare il modo di fare leggere a festival i messaggi di kopete, spero ci sia qualche plugin  :Wink:  ) ma apprezzo cmq il vostro sw (anche se adesso non mi va  :Laughing:  ) perchè essendo usabile in maniera non interattiva posso integrarlo e usarlo sotto kopeta al posto del più lento smssend.  Se non usassi kopete sarebbe comodo uno strumento integrato (anche se non riesco a capire perchè non dovrei usare kopete  :Cool:  ) ma dovrebbe essere anche omogeneo a livello estetico ... IMHO

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: sei troppo un utente kde  io non sono mai stato portato per utilizzare un ambiente grafico e tutti i tool ad esso dedicati ma scelgo software per software quale mi pare il migliore, e cosi' puntualmente non ho alcun tipo di integrazione tra i vari programmi; ad un utente come me ad esempio maggiori funzioni su ogni programma tornano utili: il punto e' capire quanti sono come me (incasinati) e quanti come te (maggiormente integrati)  

 

Diciamo che non sono l'utente kde perfetto, konqueror lo uso solo per navigare tra i miei file, come browser uso firefox  :Laughing: 

----------

## knefas

Io aggiungerei anche un bottone "reset" per tagliare la testa al toro... tanto occupa poco spazio  :Wink: 

```
      self.resetBtn=gtk.Button('Reset')

      hboxCharBtn.pack_end(self.resetBtn,0,0,2)

      self.resetBtn.connect('clicked',self.on_resetBtn_clicked)

def on_resetBtn_clicked(self,*args):

       self.addrEntry.set_text('')

       self.buffer.set_text('')

```

N.B. /me si diverte a cercare di capire come funziona 'sta cosa e propone modifiche senza cognizione di causa  :Wink:  

----------

## randomaze

Ho splittato tutti i messaggi che dialogavano di ingegneria del software, di compilati, di interpretati e di altre menate non attinenti con il programma in oggetto questo thread.

----------

## Ic3M4n

sto utilizzando la seconda beta, non ho trovato sostanziali modifiche al tutto. funziona benissimo come prima però ho notato una diminuzione notevole del tempo impiegato per l'invio dei messaggi. diciamo almeno un due o tre secondi... può essere che la mattina  il sito 190 sia meno intasato e risponda più velocemente?

----------

## Kernel78

Adesso ho riprovato a mandarmi un sms (anche se è più corretto dire sm  :Wink:  ) e non mi ha dato il timeout ma .. *Quote:*   

> ...sent in 24.97 seconds

 

Tempo decisamente più elevato di quello che ottenete voi  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## otaku

 *federico wrote:*   

> Dove vorreste tale tipo di rubrica? Una finestra "flottante", un menu (ora non so bene cosa proporre), una tendina, altro?

 

una tendina sulla destra? sarebbe molto professionale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Adesso ho riprovato a mandarmi un sms (anche se è più corretto dire sm  ) e non mi ha dato il timeout ma .. *Quote:*   ...sent in 24.97 seconds 
> 
> Tempo decisamente più elevato di quello che ottenete voi 

 

UhM...

Occorre ammettere che sicuramente c'e' qualche problema, appena posso poi oggi mi rimetto dietro a fare esperimenti; la cosa buona e' che tramite questo testing stiamo capendo in che punti migliorare e come, e ne sono felice ^_^

I tempi non vorrei cambiassero radicalmente da linea a linea o da carico del sito a carico...

Devo ancora capire dove sta l'intoppo..

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> UhM...
> 
> Occorre ammettere che sicuramente c'e' qualche problema, appena posso poi oggi mi rimetto dietro a fare esperimenti; la cosa buona e' che tramite questo testing stiamo capendo in che punti migliorare e come, e ne sono felice ^_^
> 
> I tempi non vorrei cambiassero radicalmente da linea a linea o da carico del sito a carico...
> ...

 

Ti prego di fare in fretta, altrimenti mi tocca imparare python e aiutarti ... (spero di riuscire a dimenticarlo in fretta dopo  :Laughing:  )

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ti prego di fare in fretta, altrimenti mi tocca imparare python e aiutarti ... (spero di riuscire a dimenticarlo in fretta dopo  )

 

Ahahah io non ho tutta questa antipatia per ruby, non l'ho mai utilizzato ma penso che assieme al py sia uno tra i linguaggi piu' "cool" del momento  :Smile: 

Ad ogni modo, vedo di fare il possibile, la parte in questione l'ha scritta riquito e oggi e' preso con la presentazione in universita' di un altro software (sidemail)

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ahahah io non ho tutta questa antipatia per ruby, non l'ho mai utilizzato ma penso che assieme al py sia uno tra i linguaggi piu' "cool" del momento 
> 
> Ad ogni modo, vedo di fare il possibile, la parte in questione l'ha scritta riquito e oggi e' preso con la presentazione in universita' di un altro software (sidemail)

 

Non la capisco nemmeno io, eppure ho visto molti sw carini fatti in python e mi piacciono anche i Monty Python ...

Appena è disponibile io mi metto a testarlo (almeno la parte non interattiva  :Wink:  )

----------

## oRDeX

federico, come si usa dire: "Tanto di cappello"  :Very Happy: 

come sintetizzerei io: r0x

ma una domanda, perchè il python mi risulta molto lento rispetto ad un programma scritto in C? se lancio

```
$ ./sidesms.py
```

prima che mi restituisca il messaggio di help passano alcuni istanti...di solito nullli con un normale programma..

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> perchè il python mi risulta molto lento rispetto ad un programma scritto in C?

 

Presumo che, come il perl, il python si precompili in bytecode. E quegli istanti sono dovuti a quella fase.

----------

## oRDeX

quindi è normalmente dovuto all'elaborazione dell'interprete...capito  :Wink:  scusa te il mini OT

----------

## assente

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *assente wrote:*   Allora Evolution usa dei file binari per memorizzare la rubrica  , cmq può esportare/importare in VCARD, ma non in csv.. 
> 
> VCARD e' lo stesso formato di esportazione che utilizza guardafuori ?
> 
> Il problema e' che non e' pratico dover esportare una rubrica per poterla leggere...
> ...

 

vcard sono uno dei pochi stardard che usa anche outlook; solo che gestisce un contatto x file(max), mentre evo gestisce un file con più contatti vcard.

..poi c'è anche kaddressbook per i kdeofili.

se non vuoi favorire nessuno usa csv, fatti così:

pippo 34923767

minni 34843343

Certo sarebbe un peccato non supportare anche una o più rubriche.

Questa è indipendente e importa un po' da tutti, ma sembra dismessa

http://digilander.libero.it/nfragale/features.html

----------

## federico

Abbiamo inserito il comando di "Clear" nella finestra e abbiamo aggiunto la richiesta del "Mantieni l'ultimo sms scritto" al posto dell' "ok" dopo l'invio di un sms. C'e' stato nel frattemo un restilyng della grafica in modo da mantenere la finestra piu' carina e contenuta e abbiamo aggiunto una status bar in basso per le notifiche.

Abbiamo iniziato ad affrontare la rubrica, e stiamo procedendo col sistema dei tab, vediamo un po' cosa ne viene fuori... A breve il sorgente.

----------

## 3n1gm4

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./sidesms.py", line 198, in ?

    send_single_sms(user,password,text,number)

  File "./sidesms.py", line 103, in send_single_sms

    fp = urllib2.urlopen(form.click())

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 130, in urlopen

    return _opener.open(url, data)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 358, in open

    response = self._open(req, data)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 376, in _open

    '_open', req)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 337, in _call_chain

    result = func(*args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 1021, in http_open

    return self.do_open(httplib.HTTPConnection, req)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 996, in do_open

    raise URLError(err)

urllib2.URLError: <urlopen error timed out>

```

e' normale ? ho dato:

```

enigma@amkos:~/sideSMS_beta2$ ./sidesms.py --username=MIOUSERCORRETTO --password=MIAPASSWDCORRETTA --number=34mionum  try

```

Edit: Ho notato ora che io uso la 2.4 mentre e' richiesta la 2.6.... ma da dove la prendo la 2.6 se sul sito ufficiale arrivano alla 2.4? (Per chi ha letto l'altro topic o m'ha sentito su IRC sa che non ho ancora portato a termine l'installazione di gentoo e sto su slack quindi pls, non ditemi di fare emerge  :Rolling Eyes:  ) 

'azie

----------

## Ic3M4n

devi avere la versione 2.4.x di python. non esiste nessuna 2.6. deve essere un errore di dgt.

----------

## knefas

 *federico wrote:*   

> A breve il sorgente.

 

Sono contento di vedere che va avanti!  :Smile: 

L'altro giorno (tagliando il prato) pensavo a qualche feature...i.e. 1. un file con salvati gli sms inviati (data ora, a chi e txt del msg) e la possibilita' di "rivederli" e 2. la possibilita' di aggiungere 2/3/4/5/6/7/n destinatari (magari una tendina a scomparsa e un bottone "add receiver" per creare un nuovo campo). Tra l'altro con questi messaggi a piu' numeri non serve neanche fare l'autenticazione due volte, per cui ci sarebbe maggior velocita'!  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

c'e' un motivo particolare per l'utilizzo di python 2.4 ?

Avrei voluto provarlo ma sinceramente preferirei evitare un upgrade di python.

Complimenti cmq per l'iniziativa.

Ciao

----------

## federico

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> devi avere la versione 2.4.x di python. non esiste nessuna 2.6. deve essere un errore di dgt.

 

Devi avere python 2.4 e pygtk 2.6 (che si interfaccia alle gtk piu' moderne per l'appunto)

----------

## riquito

 *xchris wrote:*   

> c'e' un motivo particolare per l'utilizzo di python 2.4 ?
> 
> Avrei voluto provarlo ma sinceramente preferirei evitare un upgrade di python.
> 
> Complimenti cmq per l'iniziativa.
> ...

 

non c'era nessun buon motivo per non farlo, principalmente.

python 2.4 e' generalmente più veloce del 2.3, ha una libreria lievemente più ampia (dove nel lievemente c'e' il modulo

clientcookie, necessario all'applicazione, che altrimenti diventerebbe una dipendenza), e offre interessanti aggiunte al linguaggio 

(import splittati su più righe, decoratori, generatori).

E' poi fuori da 8 mesi ed è già uscita una r1. Non immaginavo che in gentoo fosse ancora segnato come 'instabile'.

Lo e' solamente, credo, perche' mezza gestione di emerge si regge su python e prima di permettere un aggiornamento dovranno

fare migliaia di test.

Comunque io e federico, su un amd64 e un centrino lo usiamo tranquillamente sotto Gentoo. 

E' sufficiente lanciare python-updater dopo aver aggiornato python per stare tranquilli (riemerge tutti i pacchetti aggiuntivi per python

installati sino a quel momento).

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## 3n1gm4

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   devi avere la versione 2.4.x di python. non esiste nessuna 2.6. deve essere un errore di dgt. 
> 
> Devi avere python 2.4 e pygtk 2.6 (che si interfaccia alle gtk piu' moderne per l'appunto)

 

ma lo sto usando da console, e' necessario pygtk??? mi sembrava di no... qual'e` il problema allora?

----------

## federico

 *3n1gm4 wrote:*   

> ma lo sto usando da console, e' necessario pygtk??? mi sembrava di no... qual'e` il problema allora?

 

Non e' necessario pygtk 2.6 da console. L'errore che hai ricevuto dovrebbe essere un caso di timeout, non la regola del software.. Quante volte hai lanciato il comando ?

----------

## riquito

 *3n1gm4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma lo sto usando da console, e' necessario pygtk??? mi sembrava di no... qual'e` il problema allora?

 

la connessione e' andata in timeout (risposta troppo lenta da parte del server).

il traceback non dovresti leggerlo, e' un bug noto che e' stato messo a posto (entro sera dovremmo rilasciare la beta 3), ma

al suo posto leggeresti comunque qualcosa tipo ("ERR: La connesione e' andata in timeout").

Magari aspetta qualche secondo prima di rilanciare il comando.

Ciao,

Riccardo

p.s. no, le pygtk non ti servono da shell (infatti 'grep gtk sidesms.py' non ritorna nulla)

----------

## 3n1gm4

[quote="riquito"] *3n1gm4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Magari aspetta qualche secondo prima di rilanciare il comando.
> 
> 

 

mmm ok... ed ora... alla prima volta che l'ho lanciato (a questo boot  :Razz:  ):

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./sidesms.py", line 198, in ?

    send_single_sms(user,password,text,number)

  File "./sidesms.py", line 99, in send_single_sms

    raiseHTMLParserError("Errore nel logging.\nForse sei gia' loggato sul sito?")

NameError: global name 'raiseHTMLParserError' is not defined

```

e chiaramente, non sono assolutamente loggato sul sito....

attendo la beta3  :Laughing: 

----------

## riquito

 *3n1gm4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mmm ok... ed ora... alla prima volta che l'ho lanciato (a questo boot  ):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Beta 3 out. Risolve il bug del traceback, ma un eventuale errore nel parsing dell'html può sempre capitare.

Rileggete il main topic per sapere le news e cosa ci sarà di nuovo nella prossima beta 4.

----------

## Cerberos86

copiato la beta3....

```

python sidesms_gui.py

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "sidesms_gui.py", line 509, in ?

    win=Window()

  File "sidesms_gui.py", line 152, in __init__

    self.rubrica=Rubrica()

  File "/home/neo/sidesms/sidesms.py", line 61, in __init__

    self.load()

  File "/home/neo/sidesms/sidesms.py", line 108, in load

    num,nick=parsed; nome=None

ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack

```

 :Confused:  ....

----------

## unz

allora, commentando la parte 

```
        

     #popolo il modello

     #   for nick,num,nome in self.rubrica:

     #       self.model.append([num,nick,nome])

     #   iter=self.model.get_iter((0,))

     #   if iter:

     #       treeview.set_cursor((0,))

```

funzia senza errori!

Solo che non c'è l'autocompletamento dei numeri, dovuto proprio alle righe di codice sopra, immagino.

La rubrica è ottima!!! un doppio click e mando l'sms al nick è fattibile?

... E OKKIO!!!!! ha in memoria l'account di riquito!!!!

vabbè che il sw è opensource ... ma limitatevi!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## otaku

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> python sidesms_gui.py
> ...

 

stesso errore, ma le precedenti due beta funzionavano alla perfezione  :Neutral: 

----------

## unz

Allora, ho notato che al primo avvio il prog crasha. Commentando quelle linee [gui 306/310] il prog parte. Se poi tolgo il commento ... tutto continua a funzionare. Manca qualcosa che alla prima botta non viene creato ... la rubrica deve essere già popolata?

----------

## riquito

avete mantenuto la vecchia rubrica ?

cancellate i file rubrica.txt e cache che avete

la rubrica rifatela da zero, oppure inserite una virgola tra numero e nick

il readme e' fatto per essere letto  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## unz

ahò ... pe chi c'hai preso?  :Smile: 

... ho scompattato il tar e fatto partire il prog dalla cartella vergine, senza la mia vecchia rubrica/cache

----------

## riquito

provate a riscaricare la beta3. un paio di bugfix al volo.

e' probabile che questa beta abbia più bachi delle precedenti, dato che il codice e' diventato molto più lungo e complesso.

dopo la beta4 scatta il refactoring.

ah, per il 'doppio click' sulla rubrica, lo desideravo anch'io  :Smile:  , ma per come funziona l'editing dei contatti e' impossibile.

una alternativa potrebbe essere usare INVIO.

oppure cambiare il modo di modificare i contatti.

le beta servono proprio a decidere queste cose  :Smile: 

grazie ragazzi,

Riccardo

----------

## 3n1gm4

ERR: Errore durante la connessione... che sarebbe quello di prima, in lingua corrente. 

Dal sito riesco a mandarli, se provo a sbagliare user o passwd se ne accorge quindi sono giusti e va avanti... non capisco dove si stoppa  :Sad: 

----------

## riquito

 *3n1gm4 wrote:*   

> ERR: Errore durante la connessione... che sarebbe quello di prima, in lingua corrente. 
> 
> Dal sito riesco a mandarli, se provo a sbagliare user o passwd se ne accorge quindi sono giusti e va avanti... non capisco dove si stoppa 

 

e' normale che capiti, ma 1 o due volte, non sempre.

non ti invia mai il messaggio?

non ho mai provato, ma forse inserisci un numero non vodafone?

----------

## grentis

Suggerimento: 

quando si modifica la rubrica bisognerebbe ricaricare i contatti...altrimenti non trovo quelli nuovi (se non al riavvio del programma) o mi ritrovo quelli eliminati

----------

## Cerberos86

Esatto, ci vorrebbe una specie di "ricaricamento" della rubrica, per ora basta chiudere e riavviare....

Ogni tanto qualche problema di parser,ke comunque al 2^ massimo 3^ invia si risolve....

Complimenti ancora ! (smile ke applaude)

----------

## federico

Sistemiamo questa cosa sulla rubrica e per l'invio penso che con l'aiuto di xchris stiamo riuscendo a fare una cosa bella

----------

## Cerberos86

 *federico wrote:*   

> e per l'invio penso che con l'aiuto di xchris stiamo riuscendo a fare una cosa bella

 

ohohoh....cosa ci dobbiamo aspettare....????  :Shocked: 

dacci qualche anticipazione....dai fede....!

----------

## federico

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   e per l'invio penso che con l'aiuto di xchris stiamo riuscendo a fare una cosa bella 
> 
> ohohoh....cosa ci dobbiamo aspettare....???? 
> 
> dacci qualche anticipazione....dai fede....!

 

Se tutto va bene un invio entro 3 o 4 secondi, utilizzando il codice di xchris.

In aggiunta per stasera abbiamo un installer per linux (non ancora l'ebuild ma un installer generico) e la "firma" (un ninnolo semi-inutile che ho aggiunto)

----------

## unz

[OT]

ho letto che volete fare la versione per windows ... ve prego aspettate!!

Sto intortando un amico dicendogli che solo linux [gentoo] ti regala chicche a raffica e la comunità è potente, ha visto il vostro programmino ed è rimasto molto contento, quasi da fare il grande passo nel buio ...

----------

## Cerberos86

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se tutto va bene un invio entro 3 o 4 secondi, utilizzando il codice di xchris.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

sbav sbav...

----------

## riquito

 *unz wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> ho letto che volete fare la versione per windows ... ve prego aspettate!!
> 
> 

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

ogni versione, dalla beta1, gira sotto windows.

quello che stiamo preparando (anche) è l'installer (l'utente windows non vuole installare gtk,pygtk,e il prog).

la prossima versione linux, con ebuild e installer generico per ogni distro, salverà i suoi dati sott ~/.sidesms

e il bug dell'aggiornamento dell'autocompletion e' stato risolto.

ah, fede sta pensando anche a far minimizzare nella traybar il programma ed aggiungere una firma, e forse avremo

un algoritmo più veloce per l'invio.

Domande:

- la gestione di user e password volete che rimanga nella pagina di invio o preferite 

  che venga spostata in una nuova pagina (le pagine al momento sono "invio" e "Rubrica") ?

- riguardo alla rubrica, preferite 

  a) editare i contatti con un click e inserire il nick come destinatario cliccando invio

  b) editare i contatti tramite un dialog come quello dell'inserimento e inserire il nick come destinatario con un doppio click

- c'e' qualcosa che non va?

Ciao a tutti,

Riccardo

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> - la gestione di user e password volete che rimanga nella pagina di invio o preferite
> 
> che venga spostata in una nuova pagina (le pagine al momento sono "invio" e "Rubrica") ?

 

credo che così vada più che bene, è comodo da utilizzare. personalmente preferisco le tendine alle pagine.

 *Quote:*   

> a)b) 

 

personalmente avrei preferito una tendina anche per questo, ma mi sembra che le gtk non permettano le tendine laterali ma solo quelle verticali o sbaglio? dopotutto le informazioni/scelte non sono ancora tantissime e secondo me è meglio mantenerle il più possibile raggruppate all'interno della stessa pagina, al max poterle nascondere in qualche modo, ripeto, non so se sia possibile con la tendina... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - c'e' qualcosa che non va? 

 

sembra funzionare alla meraviglia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

io username e passwd lo salverei...

raramente verra' cambiato  :Wink: 

potrebbe essere anche interessante una feature del genere:

tenersi loggati sul sito omnitel per un determinato tempo (non alto per non generare traffico inutile) per velocizzare cosi' l'invio. (dando un refresh allo scadere della sessione)

Chiaramente metterei un timeout HARDCODATO per evitare che user poco gentili intasino il sito omnitel e i signori poi prendano provvedimenti....

Se entro 10 minuti non si mandano altri messaggi farei un logout.

IMHO

ciao

----------

## Sasdo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Se entro 10 minuti non si mandano altri messaggi farei un logout.

 

Ora, io non so come funziona python e il sistema di log-in che avete scritto/usato, ma so che www.190.it già da solo dopo un certo periodo di inattività esegue il log-out.

Non so se questo viene fatto anche se a fare il log-in è un programma.. suppongo di sì però..

----------

## RexRocker

```
  

File "./sidesms_gui.py", line 22

    from sidesms import (send_single_sms,load_user_pass,dump_user_pass,

                        ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

```

capita solo a me con la gui?

non conosco il python altrimenti ti darei una mano o mi risolverei il problema da solo  :Sad: 

edit: dimenticavo che la versione del programma è la beta3

----------

## xchris

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora, io non so come funziona python e il sistema di log-in che avete scritto/usato, ma so che www.190.it già da solo dopo un certo periodo di inattività esegue il log-out.
> 
> 

 

si certo...

intendevo dire che era interessante per un periodo di 10 minuti tenere la connessione viva magari sulla pagina degli sms per velocizzare il tutto.

...sempre non oltre un determinato tempo per non generare traffico inutile.

ciao

----------

## unz

Allora, io user e password li manterrei visibili, io e la mia ragazza abbiamo due account, se me li nascondete lei impazzisce!

A livello di usabilità, io cambierei la prima schermata, denominata "invio" con un altro nome ... sempre la mia ragazza s'è trovata nel dubbio di dove clickare [invio o invia] per spedire il messaggio.

Tutto ciò non per farvi ridere della mia morosa e considerarla una scema, ma di tenere in mente, quando si costruisce una gui, di essere il più semplici e diretti possibile. [come ad esempio nella rubrica]

Complimenti ancora per il lavoro

----------

## Kernel78

 *unz wrote:*   

> Allora, io user e password li manterrei visibili, io e la mia ragazza abbiamo due account, se me li nascondete lei impazzisce!

 

Non vorrei dire una banalità ma già linux è concepito come multiutente, la tua ragazza non può accedere al pc ocn il suo utente per mandare i suoi sms ?

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *unz wrote:*   Allora, io user e password li manterrei visibili, io e la mia ragazza abbiamo due account, se me li nascondete lei impazzisce! 
> 
> Non vorrei dire una banalità ma già linux è concepito come multiutente, la tua ragazza non può accedere al pc ocn il suo utente per mandare i suoi sms ?

 

E infatti...

Per ora il programma non supporta questa multiutenza, ma dalla beta4 si; ad ogni modo dalla beta4 potrai sia cambiare gli id quanto lo usate in due, sia utilizzare un account per uno sul computer.

Inutile sottolineare che questa beta4 dovrebbe quasi coincidere con la release 1   :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> tenersi loggati sul sito omnitel per un determinato tempo (non alto per non generare traffico inutile) per velocizzare cosi' l'invio. (dando un refresh allo scadere della sessione)

 

Potrebbe essere anche interessante se id e pass sono disponibili all'avvio del programma, loggarsi come il programma viene aperto in modo da ottimizzare i tempi (e calcolare poi i timeout)

----------

## riquito

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>   
> 
> ...

 

stai usando python 2.3, mentre e' necessario usare il 2.4 ( :Rolling Eyes:   letto il README ?)

Per gli altri, riguardo la visibilità della password, non sarebbe 'nascosta' in modo alcuno, non più di adesso quantomeno.

al posto di leggere nella pagina 'invio' la riga 'username e password' , leggereste tra le pagine 'invio','rubrica','password' o 

qualcosa del genere.

La tendina laterale, invece, si può fare, ma in questo caso non darebbe un effetto piacevole.

La connessione e' stata presa in seria considerazione. piu' che un timeout per il nostro software, servirebbe un keep-alive,

dato che il sito di sicuro disconnette dopo un tot, che ignoro. non ho proprio idea di quanto dovrebbe restare connesso

(magari aspettare che omnitel ci scolleghi e riconnettersi al primo invio ? )

----------

## xchris

mi sono spiegato male...

il concetto e' quello del keepalive...

ma manderei il keepalive in timeout dopo 10 minuti ad esempio per non generare troppo traffico.

(se uno si dimentica il prg aperto... rompe la balle a vodafone per troppo tempo).

mi rispiego meglio  :Laughing: 

usate un keepaliave a blocchi di 10 minuti e non oltre...

scaduti 10 minuti farei un logout (o lascerei cmq morire la sessione)

Per il login ad apertura di prg ...e' una buona idea  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Sasdo

Ciao, nel thread non ho letto se avete parlato di un pulsantino per "stoppare" l'invio di un sms!

Oggi mi son sbagliato a mandare un sms e non ho potuto stopparlo! (nulla di grave comunque! =)

----------

## Ic3M4n

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  se qualcuno riceve un messaggio sdolcinato  scusate... ho sbagliato a digitare il numero della mia ragazza!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## assente

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non vorrei dire una banalità ma già linux è concepito come multiutente, la tua ragazza non può accedere al pc ocn il suo utente per mandare i suoi sms ?

 

e.. se uno avesse 2 cellulari (come o 2+ email)?

Un buon approccio potrebbe essere tipo client email (evo, ma anche altri)

accounts è un'array di utente, pwd e provider_sms(in questop caso solo voda)

if accounts > 1

 Da: <combobox con più account>

end

A: <autocompletamento su rubrica> (se ci sono + nomi/numeri separati da "," fa + invia..)

(non x gli spammer  :Razz:  )

testo:

----------

## riquito

La spedizione ad indirizzi multipli sarà sicuramente presente nella beta4 (numeri o alias separati da virgoli).

Il fatto che uno abbia più numeri di telefono omnitel non mi era venuto in mente. uff. dura la vita  :Very Happy: 

Riguardo allo stesso problema, stavamo pensando di rendere il prog un inviatore di sms 'generico', con

il supporto ad omnitel 'built in'.

a tal proposito, serve un modo per indicare come inviare sms agli altri gestori: io pensavo ad un qualche

file all'interno di ~/.sidesms, magari chiamato 'gestori', in cui viene inserito il nome di altri programmi che

inviano sms.

e.g.

### gestori ###

[wind]

sidesms -opzione1 <numero> -opzione2 <testo>

[tim]

altro

############

non, so, una cosa del genere. <numero> <testo> ed altro sarebbero valori recuperati dall'interfaccia.

A quel punto metterei un menu a tendina o simili per indicare a quale gestore si vuole inviare il messaggio.

Fatemi sapere.

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## Kernel78

 *assente wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Non vorrei dire una banalità ma già linux è concepito come multiutente, la tua ragazza non può accedere al pc ocn il suo utente per mandare i suoi sms ? 
> 
> e.. se uno avesse 2 cellulari (come o 2+ email)?

 

Sul sito vodafone puoi registrare X sim nello stesso account quindi basta 1 username e 1 password

P.S. Non sono nemmeno sicuro che tu possa crearti due account sul sito vodafone (anzi sono considerevolmente certo che non puoi) a meno che tu non fornisca dati fasulli ma questo sarebbe un reato.

Ho letto adesso il mess di riquito  *Quote:*   

> Riguardo allo stesso problema, stavamo pensando di rendere il prog un inviatore di sms 'generico', con
> 
> il supporto ad omnitel 'built in'.
> 
> a tal proposito, serve un modo per indicare come inviare sms agli altri gestori: io pensavo ad un qualche
> ...

 

Non potreste riutilizzare il supporto di smssend ?

----------

## xchris

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non potreste riutilizzare il supporto di smssend ?

 

ho provato smssend con lo script per vodafone.

Lento come la fame!

Ho pure sniffato per capire che caspita stava facendo...

bhe sembra semplicemente che sia dia delle buone pause gratuite.

Qc ha provato smssend con altro esito?

----------

## Kernel78

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Non potreste riutilizzare il supporto di smssend ? 
> 
> ho provato smssend con lo script per vodafone.
> ...

 

Da qualche parte abbiamo discusso anche delle prestazioni orrende di smssend (più o meno tra un minuto e mezzo e due minuti) ma non si può negare che abbia il supporto per un sacco di siti  :Wink: 

Io dico soltanto che a questo punto invece che ripartire da 0 converrebbe impostare il sw in modo che possa sfruttare i file di smssend.

----------

## xchris

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io dico soltanto che a questo punto invece che ripartire da 0 converrebbe impostare il sw in modo che possa sfruttare i file di smssend.

 

avevo capito male... sorry

si l'idea di usare una sintassi comune non e' male  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Io dico soltanto che a questo punto invece che ripartire da 0 converrebbe impostare il sw in modo che possa sfruttare i file di smssend. 
> 
> avevo capito male... sorry
> ...

 

Figurati, io a volte mi spiego in maniera pessiam (anche se modestamente ho delle idee ottime  :Cool:  )

----------

## lavish

Ragazzi, è bellissima la GUI 0_0

Devo assolutamente impratichirmi con pygtk al più presto!

Complimentoni, lavorateci su!

----------

## federico

E non hai visto nulla, quella della beta3 e' una baracca al confronto di quella della beta4  :Smile: 

Riquito sta ultimando il funzionamento sotto windows per quelle cose relative al sistema che differiscono da linux, pero' non voglio fare anticipazioni a parte il fatto che tutto (grafica,rubrica,invio ecc) funziona meglio della beta3 attualmente disponibile.

Siamo ansiosi di farvi provare quella  nuova! Ci stiamo mettendo un po' + del previsto ma la roadmap decisa alla fine e' stata completata e superata, abbiamo fatto un po' + di lavoro anche stilistico..

----------

## Cerberos86

/me ke attende con ansia....  :Shocked: 

----------

## hellraiser

Complimenti davvero!

Funziona molto bene il programmino...e anche la gi è bella! Continuate cosi...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## unz

mbè ... qui si attende  :Cool: 

----------

## federico

Abbiamo qualche problema a utilizzare la Traybar di windows, e dato che la nuova versione necessita dell'uso di questa barra di sistema, siamo un po' indietro.

La versione linux funziona ma al mometo no riusciamo a far scomparire la finestra dalla barra di sistema che mostra quali applicativi sono in uso.

----------

## oRDeX

Sempre windows a mettere i bastoni fra le ruote   :Very Happy: 

Comunque se dici che la beta4 sarà rivoluzionaria in confronto alla 3 mi spaventi   :Smile:   io con la beta3 mi trovo già da dio..non osso immainare con la 4...

Attendiamo ansiosamente il completamenteo

----------

## oRDeX

non so se sono l'unico ad avere qst problema, ma da un paio di giorni, mi da sempre username o password errati..eppure dal sito mi loggo e mando tranquillamente...

Qualcun'altro ha il medesimo problema?

----------

## unz

idem, ma mi sembra che ieri sia stata la prima volta ... hanno cambiato qualcosa quelli dell'omnitel?

----------

## oRDeX

secondo me è cambiato tipo il nome di qlk pagina e il prog crede che il login fallisca perchè non riceve la risposta attesa

----------

## federico

Devo controllare raga, mi state dando una notizia sconcertante

----------

## oRDeX

ho appena dato una controllata grezza, i link ricavati con ettercap (intendo i link che richiama sideSMS), fino a ...user.do?... funzionano..cioè inserendolo manualmente nel browser si logga..ma da li in poi ettercap nnon estrapola niente.quindi non ho saputo controllare oltre

----------

## federico

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ho appena dato una controllata grezza, i link ricavati con ettercap (intendo i link che richiama sideSMS), fino a ...user.do?... funzionano..cioè inserendolo manualmente nel browser si logga..ma da li in poi ettercap nnon estrapola niente.quindi non ho saputo controllare oltre

 

Se qualcuno trova l'intoppo (questo sistema e' valido, io ho utilizzato ethereal) e ce lo dice siamo a posto  :Smile: 

Io ora prendo un caffe' e poi mi metto all'opera dunque

----------

## xchris

se ti puo' essere utile come info vodavoda (il mio in curl) funziona ancora..

ciao

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> se ti puo' essere utile come info vodavoda (il mio in curl) funziona ancora..
> 
> ciao

 

Opporc...

Ora vedo un po', che il side non funzioni e' assodato xke' ho ricevuto anche un paio di telefonate minatorie da parte di amici  :Smile: 

----------

## unz

sbrigati se no riceverai anche le nostre ....  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## federico

Allora, la soluzione e' presto data.

La beta3 che state utilizzando voi non ha il motore di xchris ottimizzato, ma quello nostro un po' meno ottimizzato che e' saltato.

La beta4 che ho qui io funziona ed e' per questo che non avevo notato il problema...

Proviamo a velocizzare il rilascio :°

----------

## unz

aspettiamo come avvoltoi ...

----------

## oRDeX

ehehe, no dai..aspettiamo tranquillamente e basta   :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

magari aspettano qualche incitamento da parte della comunity...tipo una cassa di birre....!  :Laughing: 

----------

## riquito

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> magari aspettano qualche incitamento da parte della comunity...tipo una cassa di birre....! 

 

mmm...

una cassa di orzata magari....

ho la mezza idea che per domani (oggi per i più) sarà pronto  :Smile: 

le cose che dobbiamo mettere a posto sono

-> far riempire un menu (windows)

-> assicurarsi che le gtk+ siano nella path, o rimediare noi (windows)

-> iconizzazione/deiconizzazione da sistemare (cavolate) (win e linux)

onestamente, per linux e' pronto "da mo" , ma non possiamo fare una release a settimana, perdiamo un po' in credibilità (o no?)

cmq, viene su bene  :Smile: 

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## Ic3M4n

va beh dai! due delle 3 cose non sono importanti!

----------

## xchris

 *riquito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> onestamente, per linux e' pronto "da mo" , ma non possiamo fare una release a settimana, perdiamo un po' in credibilità (o no?)
> 
> 

 

no  :Smile: 

si sa che e' in forte fase di developing..

testarlo quando non e' ancora maturo significa anche rilevare prima eventuali bug o inesattezze  :Smile: 

Mi piacerebbe tanto provarlo ma per diversi motivi preferisco rimanere su py2.3.5.

Avete contemplato l'idea di compilarlo per linux? (rilasciando anche il codice... ovviamente  :Smile:  )

ciao e buon lavoro

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> no 
> 
> si sa che e' in forte fase di developing..
> 
> testarlo quando non e' ancora maturo significa anche rilevare prima eventuali bug o inesattezze 

 

Quoto  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   no 
> 
> si sa che e' in forte fase di developing..
> 
> testarlo quando non e' ancora maturo significa anche rilevare prima eventuali bug o inesattezze  
> ...

 

Piu' che altro e' che lo abbiamo developpato  :Smile:  con continuita', e quelli che ogni tanto hanno avuto qualche beta4 rc  :Smile:  segnalavano bachi che erano gia' stati risolti percui abbiamo pensato di buttare nel calderone tutto quello che intendevamo mettere fino a questo punto per poi offrirvelo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ci servirebbe un server cvs quasi quasi, con quello si poteva fare agevolmente questo testing ottimizzato  :Sad: 

Ieri sera quando faccio "Ricki allora, compilo? (parlavo della versione windows)" Riqui mi fa "cavoli no mi sono dimenticato un pezzo!!" ... Niente orzata mi sa  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

I giorni passati dalla beta3 alla fine sonos tati 20, ma la beta4 e' arrivata.

Questa versione ha molte, molte features aggiunte, tra le piu' notevoli ci sono l'implementazione del sistema di invio proposto da xchris (piu' veloce e stabile), il multi send sms, la rubrica risistemata e riveduta, la history.

Inoltre e' disponibile per gentoo anche l'ebuild (Per utilizzarlo basta scomprimere il file compresso dell'ebuild sotto usr/local/portage).

Siccome non so bene da dove iniziare per descrivere i varii cambiamenti, a voi la parola.

Ringrazio UNZ per le immagini che mi ha inviato.

----------

## hellraiser

ho appena provato l ebuild, pare installare il programma...ma poi c è qualcosa che non va'...

```

>>> Recording net-misc/sidesms in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

 gnome-extra/libgtkhtml

    selected: 3.6.1

   protected: 2.6.3 3.6.2

     omitted: none

```

C è qualcosa da rivedere ?

EDIT: 

```
sidesms_gui

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sidesms_gui", line 26, in ?

    from SMSTrayWindow import SMSTrayWindow

  File "/usr/local/share/sidesms/SMSTrayWindow.py", line 126, in ?

    import trayicon

ImportError: /usr/local/share/sidesms/trayicon.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Questo succede quando cerco di lanciare l applicazione   :Sad: 

----------

## hellraiser

Pronvando a lanciare il make dai sorgenti....ottengo questo...

```

cc `pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0 pygtk-2.0` -shared trayicon.o eggtrayicon.o trayiconmodule.o -o trayicon.so

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: w arning: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `trayicon.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: w arning: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `eggtrayicon.o' is incompatible w ith i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: w arning: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `trayiconmodule.o' is incompatible with i386 output

trayicon.o(.text+0x38): In function `_wrap_egg_tray_icon_new':

: undefined reference to `PyArg_ParseTupleAndKeywords'

trayicon.o(.text+0x68): In function `_wrap_egg_tray_icon_new':

: undefined reference to `PyExc_RuntimeError'

trayicon.o(.text+0x77): In function `_wrap_egg_tray_icon_new':

: undefined reference to `PyErr_SetString'

trayicon.o(.text+0xef): In function `_wrap_egg_tray_icon_send_message':

: undefined reference to `PyArg_ParseTupleAndKeywords'

trayicon.o(.text+0x132): In function `_wrap_egg_tray_icon_send_message':

: undefined reference to `PyInt_FromLong'

trayicon.o(.text+0x177): In function `_wrap_egg_tray_icon_cancel_message':

: undefined reference to `PyArg_ParseTupleAndKeywords'

trayicon.o(.text+0x1ac): In function `_wrap_egg_tray_icon_cancel_message':

: undefined reference to `_Py_NoneStruct'

trayicon.o(.text+0x1b5): In function `_wrap_egg_tray_icon_cancel_message':

: undefined reference to `_Py_NoneStruct'

trayicon.o(.text+0x20c): In function `_wrap_egg_tray_icon_new_for_screen':

: undefined reference to `PyArg_ParseTupleAndKeywords'

trayicon.o(.text+0x276): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyImport_ImportModule'

trayicon.o(.text+0x28a): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyModule_GetDict'

trayicon.o(.text+0x29e): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyDict_GetItemString'

trayicon.o(.text+0x2b6): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyExc_ImportError'

trayicon.o(.text+0x2c5): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyErr_SetString'

trayicon.o(.text+0x2d1): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyExc_ImportError'

trayicon.o(.text+0x2e0): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyErr_SetString'

trayicon.o(.text+0x2f1): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyImport_ImportModule'

trayicon.o(.text+0x305): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyModule_GetDict'

trayicon.o(.text+0x319): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyDict_GetItemString'

trayicon.o(.text+0x331): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyExc_ImportError'

trayicon.o(.text+0x340): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyErr_SetString'

trayicon.o(.text+0x349): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyExc_ImportError'

trayicon.o(.text+0x358): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `PyErr_SetString'

trayicon.o(.text+0x372): In function `trayicon_register_classes':

: undefined reference to `Py_BuildValue'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x2d4): In function `egg_tray_icon_get_orientation_property':

: undefined reference to `XGetWindowProperty'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x34c): In function `egg_tray_icon_get_orientation_property':

: undefined reference to `XFree'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x5b7): In function `egg_tray_icon_send_manager_message':

: undefined reference to `XSendEvent'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x5c8): In function `egg_tray_icon_send_manager_message':

: undefined reference to `XSync'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x6ac): In function `egg_tray_icon_update_manager_window':

: undefined reference to `XGrabServer'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x6c4): In function `egg_tray_icon_update_manager_window':

: undefined reference to `XGetSelectionOwner'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x6f2): In function `egg_tray_icon_update_manager_window':

: undefined reference to `XSelectInput'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x6fb): In function `egg_tray_icon_update_manager_window':

: undefined reference to `XUngrabServer'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x704): In function `egg_tray_icon_update_manager_window':

: undefined reference to `XFlush'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x83d): In function `egg_tray_icon_realize':

: undefined reference to `XInternAtom'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x85d): In function `egg_tray_icon_realize':

: undefined reference to `XInternAtom'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x87d): In function `egg_tray_icon_realize':

: undefined reference to `XInternAtom'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0x89d): In function `egg_tray_icon_realize':

: undefined reference to `XInternAtom'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0xbc1): In function `egg_tray_icon_send_message':

: undefined reference to `XInternAtom'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0xc3e): In function `egg_tray_icon_send_message':

: undefined reference to `XSendEvent'

eggtrayicon.o(.text+0xc4c): In function `egg_tray_icon_send_message':

: undefined reference to `XSync'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0x11): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `PyImport_ImportModule'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0x25): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `PyModule_GetDict'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0x39): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `PyDict_GetItemString'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0x48): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `PyCObject_Type'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0x5e): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `PyCObject_AsVoidPtr'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0x6a): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `PyExc_RuntimeError'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0x79): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `PyErr_SetString'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0x82): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `PyExc_ImportError'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0x91): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `PyErr_SetString'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0xb6): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `Py_InitModule4'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0xc3): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `PyModule_GetDict'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0xd5): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `PyErr_Occurred'

trayiconmodule.o(.text+0xe6): In function `inittrayicon':

: undefined reference to `Py_FatalError'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [trayicon.so] Error 1

```

e quindi il derivante errore quando cerca di fare "import trayicon"

Non so se vi posso essere d aiuto, cmq ho preferito postarlo...

----------

## otaku

mmm ma l'icona nella tarybar non è troppo ingombrante?

----------

## randomaze

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> cc `pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0 pygtk-2.0` -shared trayicon.o eggtrayicon.o trayiconmodule.o -o trayicon.so
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: w arning: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `trayicon.o' is incompatible with i386 output

 

Prova a fare un "make clean"... o a cancellare a mano i files *.o

----------

## federico

 *otaku wrote:*   

> mmm ma l'icona nella tarybar non è troppo ingombrante?

 

perche', e' piu' grande delle altre?

che window manager usi? e' possibile avere uno screenshot?

----------

## xchris

perche' non usare la USEFLAG X? cosi' chi non vuole la gui ma solo l'app da console....

ora lo provo sul mio portatilino p3... sono curioso  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## assente

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> Pronvando a lanciare il make dai sorgenti....ottengo questo...
> 
> 

 

Ho risolto con:

```

cd /usr/local/share/sidesms/

make

make clean

```

@federico

1. perché /usr/local invece di usr?

2. confermo: su gnome l'icona della sim sulla tray è troppo grossa

http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/2592/schermata7fp.png

3. non si può avere più di una persona senza nick, non è sufficiente il controllo sul numero?

----------

## Sasdo

Come già riportato da altri, avete distribuito nel tarball anche i sorgenti da voi compilati però per la vostra architettura (mi pare d'aver capito un x86-64..) per cui non compila il modulo trayicon.so ritenendolo up-to-date e lo installa correttamente ma ovviamente su architetture x86-32 non può funzionare.

Le soluzioni sono molteplici... una di queste è:

correggere il tarball scompattandolo, quindi: 

```
 cd sidesms/ext/

make clean

```

quindi ricompattare il tutto, rifare ebuild sidesms-version.ebuild digest

e riemergerlo.

Ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## Sasdo

ARRGH!!! Come si esce???

Ho avviato sidesms, non ho inviato ancora nessun sms, provo a cliccare sulla "x" della finestra ma viene ridotta nella traybar!

Non si chiude il programma?

E' fatto apposta? Se sì è (secondo me) terribilmente fastidioso!

(comunque ottimo lavoro! complimenti!)

----------

## unz

Mi pare che sia stata studiata sta cosa di rimanere residente nella tray, però non va a buon fine ... rimane sia nella barra che nella tray di notifica. Comunque tasto destro e chiudi dalla tray.

Confermo che l'icona è troppo larga, sfora di ~10px

----------

## hellraiser

ok risolto anche io...

A me la trayicon è della grandezza giusta...perfetta!

Solo che come diceva Sasdo, nno si puo chiudere l applicazione, ma va' a icona....

Ma non c era l History dei messaggi ?

----------

## Sasdo

Nella barra di gnome non ho l'applet per le tray icon. Ho solo l'applet che mostra i programmi aperti.

Se provo a chiudere sidesms, viene ridotto nella barra delle applicazioni e non viene chiuso (cosa che invece vorrei facesse...)

Ora spero di essermi spiegato meglio... =)

Ciao!

----------

## xchris

a mio avviso l'ebuild non e' perfetto

Dovreste interrompere l'emerge se manca la useflag gtk!

ciao

EDIT:e' una macchina molto minimale... 

```

mediabox root # emerge sidesms

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) sidesms-1.0.0_beta4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-sidesms-1.0.0_beta4

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) sidesms-1.0.0_beta4.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sidesms-1.0.0_beta4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4/work

>>> Source unpacked.

/usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/dist.py:236: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'windows'

  warnings.warn(msg)

running build

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-misc/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4

>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta4 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4/image/ category net-misc

Need gtk>=2.6.0 and pygtk >=2.6.0 for the GUI.

Still shell version will work

!!! ERROR: net-misc/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4 failed.

!!! Function distutils_src_install, Line 40, Exitcode 255

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

ciao

----------

## unz

Tasto destro sull'icona -> history [ps basta copiare nella cartella i vecchi files rubrica/numeridigitati/history e se li ciuccia]

Icona per il menù di gnome [salvatelo come sideSMS.desktop ed infilatelo in /usr/share/applications]

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=sideSMS

Comment=Desktop sms sending

Exec=sidesms_gui

Icon=/usr/local/share/sidesms/pixmaps/sim.png

Categories=GTK;GNOME;Application;Utility;

```

si piazzerà in Applicazioni --> Accessori

----------

## xchris

giuro che non posto +  :Smile:  (forse)

```

>>> emerge (2 of 2) net-misc/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) sidesms-1.0.0_beta4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-sidesms-1.0.0_beta4

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) sidesms-1.0.0_beta4.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sidesms-1.0.0_beta4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4/work

>>> Source unpacked.

/usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/dist.py:236: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'windows'

  warnings.warn(msg)

running build

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-misc/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4

>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta4 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4/image/ category net-misc

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 14, in ?

    import gtk

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 37, in ?

    from _gtk import *

RuntimeError: could not open display

!!! ERROR: net-misc/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4 failed.

!!! Function distutils_src_install, Line 40, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

ho notato altra cosa...

il file setup.py

mi sembra in formato non unix...  (tante ^M finali)

dos2unix?

----------

## hellraiser

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Nella barra di gnome non ho l'applet per le tray icon. Ho solo l'applet che mostra i programmi aperti.
> 
> Se provo a chiudere sidesms, viene ridotto nella barra delle applicazioni e non viene chiuso (cosa che invece vorrei facesse...)
> 
> Ora spero di essermi spiegato meglio... =)
> ...

 

Si anche io non riesco a chiuderlo il programma...

Comunque io ancora riesco a trovare la cosa della History

----------

## federico

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> Comunque io ancora riesco a trovare la cosa della History

 

Tasto destro sull'icona nella traybar, c'e' l' EXIT e l'HISTORY

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho notato altra cosa...
> 
> il file setup.py
> ...

 

Chi ha detto che dev'essere in formato unix ?  :Smile: 

Probabilmente abbiamo salvato l'ultima volta lavorando sotto windows, creando l'installer per windows, e quindi e' finito cosi', ma al compilatore python non fa differenza  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

I file di tar.bz2 e di ebuild presenti ora sul sito dovrebbero non essere affetti dal problema di compilazione della traybar, ho appena sistemato togliendo i precompilati, in questo modo il sistema si accorge che deve compilarli e funziona. Se volete utilizzarli dovete unmergere la versione precedente, riscaricare dal sito quella presente su ora (hanno lo stesso nome) ed eventualemente cancellare /usr/local/share/sidesms

In futuro verra' spostato in /usr/share/sidesms

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> a mio avviso l'ebuild non e' perfetto
> 
> Dovreste interrompere l'emerge se manca la useflag gtk!
> 
> 

 

In TEORIA avrebbe dovuto continuare l'installazione perche' difatti uno che non ha la flag gtk puo' utilizzare lo stesso la versione in shell, e non quella grafica. C'e' un errore di comunicazione tra setup.py e l'ebuild, gli diamo una ricontrollata. (Grazie!)

----------

## xchris

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chi ha detto che dev'essere in formato unix ? 
> 
> Probabilmente abbiamo salvato l'ultima volta lavorando sotto windows, creando l'installer per windows, e quindi e' finito cosi', ma al compilatore python non fa differenza 

 

ahia ahia...  :Smile: 

infatti non ha pb di "interpretazione"  :Wink: 

ora ho lo stesso pb di hellraiser.

ciao

P.S.:per andare avanti nel emersione ho fatto tutto sotto X... per il problema di prima

----------

## xchris

 *federico wrote:*   

> I file di tar.bz2 e di ebuild presenti ora sul sito dovrebbero non essere affetti dal problema di compilazione della traybar

 

ok!

ora compilando sempre sotto X tutto funziona!

a me sta nella traybar anche se e' un po' grossina  :Smile: 

complimenti.. appena sistemate un po' di cosette direi che lo mandiamo in portage  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## hellraiser

uhm...mi sa che io non ho il TrayBar....in che pacchetto sta'??

tra le applet non c è l ho...

EDIT:Naturalmente....parlavo di GnoMe

----------

## federico

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> uhm...mi sa che io non ho il TrayBar....in che pacchetto sta'??
> 
> tra le applet non c è l ho...
> 
> EDIT:Naturalmente....parlavo di GnoMe

 

hai disinstallato il programma e  scaricato la versione aggiornata? (vedi qualche post sopra. purtroppo non abbiamo cambiato il numero di versione)

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> a me sta nella traybar anche se e' un po' grossina 

 

Sapete per caso dirmi la dimensione delle icone che utilizzate voi affinche' non risulti grossa? Xfce4 che utilizziamo noi fa un ridimensionamento automatico e quindi non avevo notato questo effetto. Non di meno potrebbero anche non rimanere quelle le icone ma altre che ho ricevuto da unz, ma mi servirebbe capire quali sono le dimensioni accettabili.

Fede

----------

## otaku

allora: per quanto riguarda la desktop entry... per ora sarebbe sufficiente un

```
make_desktop_entry sidesms_gui "sideSMS" /usr/local/share/sidesms/pixmaps/cell.svg Utility
```

all'interno di src_install()

per quanto riguarda l'icona servirebbe 24x24, almeno per la mia barra... per come è organizzato gnome andrebbe un icona per ogni grandezza (16x16 24x24 48x48 etc..) in modo da switchare l'icona quando la scalatura diventa troppo grossolana... comunque sia mangio e mi documento meglio  :Smile:  a dopo

----------

## federico

 *otaku wrote:*   

> allora: per quanto riguarda la desktop entry... per ora sarebbe sufficiente un
> 
> ```
> make_desktop_entry sidesms_gui "sideSMS" /usr/local/share/sidesms/pixmaps/cell.svg Utility
> ```
> ...

 

Ed effettivamente c'e' un modo per mettere un po' di icone e farle scegliere al sistema operativo...

----------

## unz

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> uhm...mi sa che io non ho il TrayBar....in che pacchetto sta'??
> 
> tra le applet non c è l ho...
> 
> EDIT:Naturalmente....parlavo di GnoMe

 

aggiungi al pannello l'icona di notifica

----------

## Sasdo

Ciao, da qualche giorno sideSMS non si avvia o ci mette un tempo spropositato ad avviarsi (intendo interi minuti),

non ho aggiornato nulla in particolare, ma vedo che quando lo eseguo l'harddisk sembra macinare un bel po'... un po' troppo... invece la versione sideSMS da console è scattante e reattiva... ho provato a riemergere ma non è cambiato nulla, avete qualche idea in merito?

Grazie, ciao!

----------

## Merlink

Ottimo programma, ora il mio report.

a) Secondo me dovresti inviare i messaggi in un thread separato, in modo da realizzare una coda di invio.

b) Invii multipli o liste di invio...sarebbe bello  :Smile: 

c) Il programma, una volta minimizzato, dovrebbe distruggere la finestra e rimanere solo nella tray.

d) History completa dei messaggi inviati

e) Ottimizzazione messaggio (abbreviazioni storpia-italiano, soppressione spazi dopo la punteggiatura etc)

Ti ringrazio infinitamente ^_^

Bye bye

----------

## Merlink

Ops

b) invii multipli (ho visto ora che si possono fare)

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

```
>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta4 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4/image/ category net-misc

Need gtk>=2.6.0 and pygtk >=2.6.0 for the GUI.

Still shell version will work

!!! ERROR: net-misc/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4 failed.

!!! Function distutils_src_install, Line 40, Exitcode 255

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   amd64 con python 2.4.1-r1

ci dev'essere un bug...

fatemi sapere se vi servono altre info  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *Quote:*   

> ArdA src # ./sidesms_gui.py 
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "./sidesms_gui.py", line 21, in ?
> ...

 

hmhmh

```
* dev-lang/python 

     Available versions:  !2.1.3-r1 2.2.3-r6 2.3.4-r1 2.3.5 ~2.3.5-r1 ~2.4-r3 ~2.4.1 ~2.4.1-r1 

     Installed:           2.4.1-r1 2.3.5

* dev-python/pygtk 

     Available versions:  !0.6.11 ~0.6.11-r1 !1.99.13-r1 2.0.0 2.0.0-r1 2.2.0 2.4.1 ~2.6.0 2.6.1 ~2.6.2 

     Installed:           2.6.1

* x11-libs/gtk+ 

     Available versions:  1.2.10-r10 1.2.10-r11 2.6.4-r1 2.6.7 ~2.6.8 [M]2.8.0 [M]2.8.0-r1 

     Installed:           2.6.7 1.2.10-r11

```

via shell va alla perfezione... anzi, grazie e complimenti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Merlink

Errore:

Quando invio un messaggio ad un numero non vodafone (e quindi non parte il messaggio), il programma mi dice lo stesso "inviato con successo".

Byeee

P.S.: Potrebbe la gui funzionare pure per libero.it ? sarebbe  :Cool: 

----------

## federico

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Ciao, da qualche giorno sideSMS non si avvia o ci mette un tempo spropositato ad avviarsi (intendo interi minuti),
> 
> non ho aggiornato nulla in particolare, ma vedo che quando lo eseguo l'harddisk sembra macinare un bel po'... un po' troppo... invece la versione sideSMS da console è scattante e reattiva... ho provato a riemergere ma non è cambiato nulla, avete qualche idea in merito?
> 
> Grazie, ciao!

 

Messa cosi' proprio no, non so se puo' essere qualcosa lagato alla history, puoi magari provare a cancellarla...

E' la prima idea che mi viene in mente, ma la sparo proprio a caso perche' questo errore non e' contemplato  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *Merlink wrote:*   

> P.S.: Potrebbe la gui funzionare pure per libero.it ? sarebbe 

 

Per libero non lo so, ho trovato recentemente un buon codice per alice/tin che al momento pero' mi sono perso, e quello forse era facile da implementare... Tuttavia rimane un problema, io non posso effettuare test perche' io ho un cellulare wind, riquito uno omnitel, devo cercare qualche amico che mi presta il resto...

In questi giorni stiamo affrontando alcuni bachi della versione beta4 prima di aggiungere cose nuove, penso che mettere troppa carne al fuoco non sia bene, ho qui un 8 bachini da debellare prima di proseguire  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## Sasdo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Messa cosi' proprio no, non so se puo' essere qualcosa lagato alla history, puoi magari provare a cancellarla...
> 
> E' la prima idea che mi viene in mente, ma la sparo proprio a caso perche' questo errore non e' contemplato 

 

Che tu ci creda o no, ci hai preso: una history di 34MB è un pelo troppo grossa...

Forse c'è qualche baco nella scrittura della stessa, perchè ho un sms (l'unico tralaltro che ho inviato a 2 numeri in contemporanea, forse centra qualcosa) che è replicato per centinaia di migliaia di volte fino ad arrivare a 34MB appunto...

Spero di essere stato utile!

Ciao!

----------

## Onip

 *federico wrote:*   

> ho trovato recentemente un buon codice per alice/tin che al momento pero' mi sono perso, e quello forse era facile da implementare... Tuttavia rimane un problema, io non posso effettuare test perche' io ho un cellulare wind, riquito uno omnitel, devo cercare qualche amico che mi presta il resto... 

 

Io ho l'adsl con alice da un po' di tempo, quindi potrei fare un po' di testing per gli sms @tin.it . Se mai aggiungerete la feature mandami pure un pm (o anche jabber) che emergo immediatamente  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Che tu ci creda o no, ci hai preso: una history di 34MB è un pelo troppo grossa...

 

Sono un mito!  :Smile:  Ahahah non ci credevo neanche io quando l'ho scritto  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse c'è qualche baco nella scrittura della stessa, perchè ho un sms (l'unico tralaltro che ho inviato a 2 numeri in contemporanea, forse centra qualcosa) che è replicato per centinaia di migliaia di volte fino ad arrivare a 34MB appunto...

 

C'e' forse qualche carattere strano in questo sms che possa aver provocato qualche loop? Probabilmente l'avrai gia' cancellato :/ Daramo un secondo sguardo, un bugfix e' gia' stato effettuato sull'history per la prossima release, non so se incidentalmente il tuo problema e' gia' stato risolto oppure no..

Grazie per le informazioni, Federico

----------

## federico

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   ho trovato recentemente un buon codice per alice/tin che al momento pero' mi sono perso, e quello forse era facile da implementare... Tuttavia rimane un problema, io non posso effettuare test perche' io ho un cellulare wind, riquito uno omnitel, devo cercare qualche amico che mi presta il resto...  
> 
> Io ho l'adsl con alice da un po' di tempo, quindi potrei fare un po' di testing per gli sms @tin.it . Se mai aggiungerete la feature mandami pure un pm (o anche jabber) che emergo immediatamente 

 

Il punto e' che proprio dovrei rilasciarlo alla cieca, senza averlo testato mai neanche una volta, e sicuramente, non funzionerebbe un tubo... Vedo se trovo un amico di fiducia che mi allunga in account

----------

## oRDeX

a me la history non sembra un problema

```
>[ordex@eagle ~]$ du -hs .sidesms/*

36K     .sidesms/history.xml

4,0K    .sidesms/numeri_digitati

4,0K    .sidesms/rubrica.txt

```

ci sono tutti i msg senza essere replicati

----------

## riquito

[quote="Tùrin_Mormegil"] *Quote:*   

> ArdA src # ./sidesms_gui.py 
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "./sidesms_gui.py", line 21, in ?
> ...

 

non so perche' ti abbia scatenato questa eccezione, ma il codice ha un baco (un bachino  :Smile:  )

nei dintorni della riga 21 di "sidesms_gui.py" taglia la riga con

import os,sys

in modo che risulti essere prima del "try"

così

###################

import os,sys

try: 

    import gtk,gobject

except ImportError:

    print >> sys.stderr, "gtk+ >=2.6.0 e/o pygtk>=2.6.0 assenti"

    sys.exit(-1)

###################

Se poi ti scrivesse "gtk+ >=2.6.0 e/o pygtk>=2.6.0 assenti",

lancia "python", quindi prova a lanciare

import gtk

import gobject

e facci sapere

Per la rubrica di 34 mega, l'errore deve derivare dall'inserimento in un sms di un carattere quale

<,>,/, o qualcos'altro che ha interferito con il codice xml

questo perche' ho dimenticato di encodare il testo prima di salvarlo in xml (mea culpa).

E' stato messo a posto, ma finche' non esce una nuova versione, evitate almeno questi caratteri

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Nella barra di gnome non ho l'applet per le tray icon. Ho solo l'applet che mostra i programmi aperti.
> 
> Se provo a chiudere sidesms, viene ridotto nella barra delle applicazioni e non viene chiuso (cosa che invece vorrei facesse...)
> 
> Ora spero di essermi spiegato meglio... =)
> ...

 

questo problemino non l'avete ancora risolto?  :Very Happy: 

per ora vado di kill...

----------

## federico

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   Nella barra di gnome non ho l'applet per le tray icon. Ho solo l'applet che mostra i programmi aperti.
> 
> Se provo a chiudere sidesms, viene ridotto nella barra delle applicazioni e non viene chiuso (cosa che invece vorrei facesse...)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Dunque, io non ho capito benissimo pero' ad essere sincero...

Il software viene aperto e si localizza in traybar e nella barra normale delle applicazioni, questo e' un duplicato ed e' un problema nostro, che non e' ancora stato risolto ma e' nella lista delle nostre preoccupazioni maggiori.

Tuttavia questo comportamento del software non impedisce il normale utilizzo del programma, e' solo brutto a vedersi.

Il fatto che invece nel tuo sistema non ci sia la trybar e' un problema del sistema operativo se cosi' possiamo dire, questo mi fa pensare che tu non possa utilizzare neanche programmi come gaim, kopete, o tutti quelli che sfruttano quella parte di interfaccia grafica...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

scusa ma per traybar tu cosa intendi?non è tipo quella di windows che c'era sulla destra in basso? in teoria di default in gnome non c'è (per lo meno mi ricordo così  :Very Happy: )

screen mio desktop <--- questo è tutto quello che ho

----------

## Onip

click col dx sul pannello sul quale vuoi la traybar -> aggiungi al pannello -> Area di notifica

io ce l'ho, però non so dirti se è già in gnome di default, o se bisogna emergere qualcosa

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

azz quella specie di separatore è la traybar di gnome?? bella m***a! comunque non si chiude nemmeno così

----------

## Onip

eccolo

Come vedi ho sia Gaim sia Azureus nell'area di notifica.

Byez

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ops scusa ho editato il post  :Embarassed: 

Comunque nada, non funzia nemmeno così! ma a te si chiude senza problemi?

----------

## Onip

io non ce l'ho SideSMS...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ottimo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Non riesco a vedere lo shot, ma per traybar intendo esattamente quella roba che ha anche windows in basso, non so bene se ci sia o meno di default in gnome.

Quello che dovresti avere e' questo:

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/sidesms-img.jpg

Anche perche' senza quell'iconcina in alto a sinistra col menu che appare ti perdi un po' di altre funzioni del software...

Spero che ne veniamo a capo, Federico

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho aggiunto la traybar (anche se fa cacare, e penso che la toglierò presto..) e se faccio chiudi da li va tutto ok. ma se calco la X dalla gui vera e propria si minimizza invece di chiudersi. C'è la possibilità di fare un menu' per mettere quelle opzione che ci sarebberò nella tray, per quelli che non la usano?

----------

## federico

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ho aggiunto la traybar (anche se fa cacare, e penso che la toglierò presto..) e se faccio chiudi da li va tutto ok. ma se calco la X dalla gui vera e propria si minimizza invece di chiudersi.

 

Questo e' il comportamento normale e previsto dall'applicativo.

Per quello che ci riguarda l'utilizzo della traybar e' molto elegante molto comodo, permette di avere il programma a disposizione in maniera immediata per un software di questo tipo che probabilmente puo' venire utilizzato parecchie volte nell'arco della giornata.

 *Quote:*   

> C'è la possibilità di fare un menu' per mettere quelle opzione che ci sarebberò nella tray, per quelli che non la usano?

 

Abbiamo riflettuto se continuare a mantenere la traybar oppure no, ma la soluzione che abbiamo in uso adesso ci pare la migliore (e non avrei mai pensato che qualcuno utilizzasse il sistema senza la tray!), e ci e' costata anche parecchio lavoro  :Smile: 

Per un utente che usa il software in maniera normale non avrebbe senso la doppia possibilita' di comandi, e quindi pensiamo di non inserire questa aggiunta, quantomeno adesso. Se il software dovesse allargarsi ulteriormente si potrebbe prevere un pannello di opzioni, ma non e' ora il momento.

Tengo a specificare che se non utilizzi la traybar ti perdi anche un po' di opzioni del programma, come la history e "l'invia a" veloce.

TUTTAVIA, siccome voglio farti felice (spero)  :Smile:  puoi personalizzare il programma se ti va bene cosi' com'e' per la chiusura sul click della X e non l'iconificamento!

Intorno alla riga 372 di MainWindow.py ( /usr/local/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py ) c'e' una funzione che si chiama "on_delete_event". Cerca quindi la riga "def on_delete_event(self,*args):" e dovresti vedere questo codice:

```

def on_delete_event(self,*args):

        #now saving new numbers

        dump_numbers(self.newNumbers-self.rubrica.get_numbers())

 

        if self.saveCheckBox.get_active():

            dump_user_pass(*self.getUserPw())

        self.iconify()

        return True

```

Ricordando che l'indentazione _CONTA_ , modificalo in questa maniera:

```

def on_delete_event(self,*args):

        #now saving new numbers

        dump_numbers(self.newNumbers-self.rubrica.get_numbers())

        if self.saveCheckBox.get_active():

            dump_user_pass(*self.getUserPw())

        gtk.main_quit()

        #self.iconify()

        #return True

```

ed otterrai la chiusura dell'applicativo quando premi sulla X

Spero che questo sia sufficente per ora ^_^

Federico

EDIT: Magari nella prossima release aggiungo quella modifica commentata, cosi' se esiste qualcun'altro come te  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:  ha la vita semplificata  :Cool: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

grazie! ora va decisamente meglio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## golaprofonda

Allora, prima di tutto complimenti per SideSMS, lo trovo veramente utile, snello e veloce..  :Cool: 

Poi volevo darti l idea per una miglioria, forse ci hai già pensato: pensi che un giorno riuscirai ad implementare la funzione per mandare MMS?? E' sicuramente più complessa ma sarebbe veramente tosta..  :Smile:   (sul sito è disponibile)

----------

## federico

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> Allora, prima di tutto complimenti per SideSMS, lo trovo veramente utile, snello e veloce.. 
> 
> Poi volevo darti l idea per una miglioria, forse ci hai già pensato: pensi che un giorno riuscirai ad implementare la funzione per mandare MMS?? E' sicuramente più complessa ma sarebbe veramente tosta..   (sul sito è disponibile)

 

Nulla e' impossibile, ma anche qui dovro' trovare qualcuno che mi presta un cello mms per vedere se funziona ^_^ (Per altro mi pare di ricordare che quel servizio sia a pagamento, dovrei anche sperare di andare a colpo sicuro) L'idea e' allettante tuttavia, sperando di risolvere in fretta gli ultimi bachi in avanzo, inizieremo con le nuove funzionalita' !

Fede

----------

## xchris

[gnurant mode]

ma dal sito non si possono mandare solo quelli predefiniti?

[/gnurant mode]

ciao

EDIT:parlando di mms

----------

## golaprofonda

 *xchris wrote:*   

> [gnurant mode]
> 
> ma dal sito non si possono mandare solo quelli predefiniti?
> 
> [/gnurant mode]
> ...

 

Dal sito (www.190.it) puoi mandare 100 MMS gratis al giorno, funziona come con gli SMS, solo che puoi caricare immagini e suoni nei messaggi (tra quelli predefiniti del sito, oppure anche upparli dal tuo PC, con alcuni limiti, ad esempio le immagini non devono essere più grandi di 150 Kbyte)

 :Smile: 

Attendo fiducioso le prossime versioni federico (con un paio di migliorie come questa si potrebbe davvero includere SideSMS in portage)..  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

oki  :Smile: 

vorrei suggerire di mettere la traduzione in inglese nella descrizione del ebuild.

Anche se e' tutto italiano il SW e' bene che la descrizione sia in english  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## otaku

aggiungendo qualcosa alla discussione dell "iconificatura" (che parola brutta  :Razz: ) non è possibile chiudere la finestra e mantenere l'applicazione in traybar? effettivamente avere l'applicazione sempre minimizzata può seccare...  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *otaku wrote:*   

> aggiungendo qualcosa alla discussione dell "iconificatura" (che parola brutta ) non è possibile chiudere la finestra e mantenere l'applicazione in traybar? effettivamente avere l'applicazione sempre minimizzata può seccare... 

 

Non capisco... 

Quando chiudi la finestra l'applicazione va a finire come icona in traybar, ed e' quello che chiedi tu... Ma gia' e' cosi'...

Quello che puo' parere strano e' che rimane sia nella taskbar, sia nella traybar, e l'errore e' che rimane nella taskbar. Su quello ci stiamo lavorando, ma non ci e' ancora riuscito per il momento.

Posso anticipare qualcosa di succoso invece, la questione icone dovrebbe essere sistemata, e' sistemato il fatto che il programma si poteva avviare in + istanze per user (ora si blocca una eventuale seconda istanza), e' stato fatto dal mitico riccardo un sistema di parsing degli accenti visto che il sito omnitel non li gestiva correttamente (non vi sto a spiegare il come, lo vedrete poi) e inoltre sono pronti i motori di invio per i siti di alice, virgilio-tin e se riesco a imbroccarlo anche itloox.

Insomma, la beta5 dovrebbe essere cosa buona e giusta.

----------

## otaku

 *federico wrote:*   

> Quello che puo' parere strano e' che rimane sia nella taskbar, sia nella traybar, e l'errore e' che rimane nella taskbar. Su quello ci stiamo lavorando, ma non ci e' ancora riuscito per il momento.

 

ecco appunto  :Razz: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> Insomma, la beta5 dovrebbe essere cosa buona e giusta.

 

non posso far altro che aspettare in religioso silenzio allora  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

ma io che uso enlightenment, che non ha tray..come chiudo sideSMS?

----------

## federico

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ma io che uso enlightenment, che non ha tray..come chiudo sideSMS?

 

Puoi utilizzare il sistema che ho descritto qualche messaggio piu' supra per modificare l'evento che si verifica quando premi il pulsante chiusura, in modo da chiuderlo piuttosto che iconificarlo.

----------

## federico

Ancora una volta e' richiesto il vostro aiuto  :Smile: 

Avete presente il fatto che sideSMS rimane sia nella traybar sia nella taskbar, e noi tutti vorremmo che rimanesse solo nella prima? Ho bisogno che qualche volontario provi a modificare nel modo che vado a spiegare un file e mi faccia uno shot del programma avviato, su windows manager diversi da xfce. Ho bisogno nel particolare di sapere se continuate a vedere l'iconcina sulla finestra che permette la riduzione ad icona oppure no.

aprite col vostro editor preferito /usr/local/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py

andate verso la riga 87, dovreste vedere qualcosa di questo tipo:

```

def __init__(self,rubrica):

        gtk.Window.__init__(self)

        #self.set_type_hint(gtk.gdk.WINDOW_TYPE_HINT_MENU)

        #self.set_property('skip-pager-hint',True)

        self.connect('window-state-event',self.on_window_state_event)

        self.set_title('sideSMS')

```

modificatela in questo modo:

```

def __init__(self,rubrica):

        gtk.Window.__init__(self)

        #self.set_type_hint(gtk.gdk.WINDOW_TYPE_HINT_MENU)

        #self.set_property('skip-pager-hint',True)

        self.set_property('skip-taskbar-hint',True)

        self.connect('window-state-event',self.on_window_state_event)

        self.set_title('sideSMS')

```

avete in pratica aggiunto questa riga: self.set_property('skip-taskbar-hint',True)

Ricordatevi di indentare correttamente il codice con spazi.

Salvate, avviate il programma, e controllate. E' presente nella taskbar? E' ancora visibile il pulsante di riduzione ad icona nella finestra?

Grazie, Fede

EDIT: in windows sto notando anche che questa chiamata ha effetti collaterali, la questione si fa fumosa  :Sad: 

pS: visto che ogni tanto qualche novita' la sparo fuori, ieri notte e' stato fatto un importatore di rubrica da un programma di windows (purtroppo non sono in grado di far andare il mio cell sotto linux). In linea di massima sidesms dovrebbe essere in grado di importare una rubrica da qualsiasi programma che sia in grado di esportarla in formato csv. Come al solito, beta5 (arriva arriva, e' che abbiamo tanto da fare sia io sia riquito)

----------

## unz

In gnome non appare più nella taskbar. Se lo minimizzo scompare nel "nulla". Cliccando due volte nella tray ricompare, ma non prende il focus [se all'avvio era dietro una finestra, lì rimane]

La rubrica rimane come prima.

----------

## Cerberos86

[mezzo OT]

Un problema nel focus ci sarebbe anche sotto winzozz.... Sarebbe bello che quando si ripristina la finestra o soprattutto si fà l'invio rapido (tasto dx sulla tray >> invia a...) il focus andasse nel campo testo del messaggio per permettere subito la digitazione..... poi vedete voi.....!   :Wink: 

[/mezzo OT]

Good Luck!

----------

## federico

 *unz wrote:*   

> In gnome non appare più nella taskbar. Se lo minimizzo scompare nel "nulla". Cliccando due volte nella tray ricompare, ma non prende il focus [se all'avvio era dietro una finestra, lì rimane]
> 
> La rubrica rimane come prima.

 

Sto notando che quella soluzione e' TROPPO dipendente dal wm in uso. Sotto xfce ha un altro comportamento, sotto windows un altro ancora, non so se a questo puinto sara' la soluzione che andremo ad implementare...

Fede

----------

## federico

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> [mezzo OT]
> 
> Un problema nel focus ci sarebbe anche sotto winzozz.... Sarebbe bello che quando si ripristina la finestra o soprattutto si fà l'invio rapido (tasto dx sulla tray >> invia a...) il focus andasse nel campo testo del messaggio per permettere subito la digitazione..... poi vedete voi.....!  
> 
> [/mezzo OT]
> ...

 

Soprattutto la seconda mi pare ragionevole. Per la prima, dipende da quando uno l'ha minimizzata, sarebbe da salvare lo stato della finestra ecc ecc...

----------

## xchris

mettere l'opzione come preference?

(anche da linea di comando eventualmente)

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> mettere l'opzione come preference?
> 
> (anche da linea di comando eventualmente)

 

Quella a proposito della taskbar? Sarebbe utile solo agli utenti gnome che a quanto ho provato sono gli unici a gestire quasi correttamente la cosa... Ci stiamo proprio lavorando , ieri stavo spulciando i sorgenti di gaim per cercare di capire loro come diamine fanno a gestire questo problema, anche perche' sotto windows la cosa inizia a diventare imbarazzante perche' viene gestito peggio che sotto linux, e spererei di trovare una soluzione, se non univerale, almeno una per tutti i wm linux e una per win...

Certo sarebbe una ricerca + facile se trovassi un noto software python che fa uso di questo sistema, gaim e' molto complesso per effettuare delle ricerche   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

ti consiglio di vedere quodlibet.. un player pygtk.

Ha questa funzionalita' e sotto gnome va... non so se sotto altri WM funziona.

Sei sicuro che 321gtk non vada correttamente sotto xfce? (tieni conto che in vista compatta il pulsante di maximize non c'e' per mia scelta (magari l'hai interpretato un prob di WM...)

Ciao

EDIT: ho provato 321gtk sotto fluxbox e va correttamente...tanto per avere qc statistica in +

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ti consiglio di vedere quodlibet.. un player pygtk.
> 
> Ha questa funzionalita' e sotto gnome va... non so se sotto altri WM funziona.

 

Vi daro' uno sguardo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sei sicuro che 321gtk non vada correttamente sotto xfce? (tieni conto che in vista compatta il pulsante di maximize non c'e' per mia scelta (magari l'hai interpretato un prob di WM...)

 

Sicuro, nella sua forma espansa non ha con nessun tema e in nessun modo il pulsante di iconificazione, come sidesms in questa modalita'. Problema che non posso trascurare e' che in questa modalita' in windows non si iconifica piu' neanche ma viene ridotto in uno stile tipo windows 3.0 per chi lo ha visto un po' di anni fa...

Vorrei gestire la cosa in maniera elegante come fa gaim ad esempio, ho in mente alcuni workaround e soluzioni secondarie, ma prima occorre battere fino in fondo questa pista  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## xchris

ora sono curioso... xfce emerging... versione tua?

----------

## xchris

ho messo quella stabile e ho riscontrato il comportamento che dici tu...

in 321gtk scompare solo il pulsante di iconify.

Poi ho visto Gaim.

Il punto e' che cliccando sulla tray di gaim...

la si rende visibile nella taskbar e quindi viene ridisegnata correttamente!

Un comportamento del genere e' facilmente simulabile!

Quando clicchi sulla tray:

rendi visibile la finestra e setti skip-taskbar-hint a true.

Quando la riclicchi la nascondi e la setti a False.

In questo modo non dovrebbero esserci problemi.

Windows e' un discorso a parte che non conosco (e non voglio conoscere  :Smile:  )

ciao

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un comportamento del genere e' facilmente simulabile!
> 
> 

 

Questa e' una buona idea, domani stesso provo, ora e' un po' tardi per rimettersi all'opera  :Smile: 

----------

## otaku

Con l'upgrade di python alla versione 2.4.2 sidesms ha smesso di funzionare...

È un problema mio o "comune"?

----------

## unz

 *otaku wrote:*   

> Con l'upgrade di python alla versione 2.4.2 sidesms ha smesso di funzionare...
> 
> È un problema mio o "comune"?

 

a me funzia

----------

## federico

 *otaku wrote:*   

> Con l'upgrade di python alla versione 2.4.2 sidesms ha smesso di funzionare...
> 
> È un problema mio o "comune"?

 

Dovrebbe essere un problema tuo dovuto a qualche dipendenza non risolta penso con la nuova compilazione perche' il python 2.4.2 e' solo bugfix del 2.4.1, se eventualmente posti l'errore provo ad aiutarti.

Nota: la beta5 e' pronta da settimane ormai ma disgrazie continue stanno rallentando il corso del lavoro, ultimamente si sono rotti entrambi i nostri portatili e il disco di un fisso, e non ho molto con cui e su cui lavorare ora come ora nell'attesa che l'assistenza mi rimandi tutto indietro. C'e' inoltre in qualche via di sviluppo una versione web e una per cellulari gprs.

----------

## otaku

 *federico wrote:*   

> Dovrebbe essere un problema tuo dovuto a qualche dipendenza non risolta penso con la nuova compilazione perche' il python 2.4.2 e' solo bugfix del 2.4.1, se eventualmente posti l'errore provo ad aiutarti.

 

Falso allarme, ho rimosso la cartella .sidesms ed è tornato tutto alla normalità...

in effetti potevo provare prima di postare   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## federico

[quote="otaku"] *federico wrote:*   

> Falso allarme, ho rimosso la cartella .sidesms ed è tornato tutto alla normalità...

 

Rimane un fatto un po' strano ma...

Per la prossima volta posta il traceback dell'errore che ottieni, perche' se dovesse capitare a qualcun'altro non sapremo mai se era un errore gia' accaduto oppure no (e a cosa era dovuto anche), e nel caso non potremmo mai correggerlo! Le beta servono proprio a questo  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## federico

Guardate un po' qua:

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/sidesms-beta5.jpg

volevo mostrarvi una piccola anteprima del software. Non abbiamo smesso di lavorarci  :Smile: 

La versione linux e' pronta, c'e' solo da sistemare due cose per la traybar di windows (abbiamo cambiato un po' di cose nel funzionamento interno del programma) e poi dovrebbe essere pronto...

Federico

----------

## riquito

Eccovi un altro screenshot, con un tema più carino   :Wink: 

sidesms beta5 screenshot 2

La versione per linux e' praticamente finita, stiamo facendo qualche test, quella per windows ha bisogno di un paio di giorni di lavoro (se lavoriamo).

Sappiamo che gira su shell su mac OSX e stiamo per testare anche la GUI.

Ciao,

Riccardo[/url]

----------

## makami

Bravi, complimenti!!

Non loggherò più nel lentissimo tin.it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *makami wrote:*   

> Bravi, complimenti!!
> 
> Non loggherò più nel lentissimo tin.it 

 

Anche perche' nell'utilizzo mi paiono piu' veloci i plugin virgilio/tin che quello di vodafone...

----------

## makami

meglio meglio  :Very Happy: 

C'è una versione testing scaricabile?

----------

## unz

si aspetta con ansssssssssssssssssiaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

----------

## federico

Vi notifico questo che ho trovato per caso  :Smile: 

http://michele.pupazzo.org/diary/blog/2005/Aug/31

Fede

----------

## federico

Aggiornamento:

E' possibile che SideSMS non funzioni piu' correttamente a causa di possibili aggiornatimenti al sito vodafone. Nel momento in cui scrivo sto ri-debuggando tutto il processo. Probabilmente anche altri software analoghi si troveranno in questa situazione, magari diamoci una mano  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

## grentis

Io ho dovuto modificare la variabile TOSMSPAGE2 nello script vodavoda per farlo andare dopo una modifica sul sito di vodafone

Con questa funziona:

```

TOSMSPAGE2="http://www.areaprivati.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/programPage.do?ty_key=fsms_hp&ty_program_page=%2fprecheck.do&channelId=-18126&ty_target_type=1&pageTypeId=9604&ipage=next&programId=10384&ty_program_ctx=%2ffsms&ty_nocache=true";

```

----------

## federico

Ok perfetto, andrebbero modificate queste cose:

```

#TOSMSPAGE2="http://www.areaprivati.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/programView.do?ty_nocache=true&pageTypeId=9604&channelId=-8663&programId=9361&ty_key=fsms_hp"

TOSMSPAGE2="http://www.areaprivati.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/programPage.do?ty_key=fsms_hp&ty_program_page=%2fprecheck.do&channelId=-18126&ty_target_type=1&pageTypeId=9604&ipage=next&programId=10384&ty_program_ctx=%2ffsms&ty_nocache=true"

```

```

#postData = urllib.urlencode({'pageTypeId':9604,'programId':9361,'channelId':-8663,'BV_SessionID':SESSION,'BV_EngineID':ENGINE,

# 'receiverNumber':addr,'message':text,'x':53,'y':9})

postData = urllib.urlencode({'pageTypeId':9604,'programId':10384,'channelId':-18126,'BV_SessionID':SESSION,'BV_EngineID':ENGINE, 'receiverNumber':addr,'message':text,'x':53,'y':9})

```

Per completezza questo e' il plugin per quelli che gia' dispongono della beta5:

```

#!/usr/bin/env python

# -*- coding: iso-8859-1 -*-

import cookielib,urllib,urllib2

import time

#Numero dei caratteri massimo che può contenere un messaggio

MAX_CHARACTERS=360

#Numero di messaggi giornalieri massimo

MAX_MESSAGES=10

class HTMLParserError(Exception): pass

class UserPasswordError(Exception): pass

class SentSMS(object):

    def __init__(self):

        global MAX_MESSAGES

        self.MAX_MESSAGES=0

        self.SENT=0

def send_sms(user,pw,text,numberList):

    if not isinstance(numberList,list) and isinstance(numberList,(str,unicode)):

        numberList=[numberList]

    

    cookieJar = cookielib.CookieJar()

    opener =urllib2.build_opener(urllib2.HTTPCookieProcessor(cookieJar))

    opener.addheaders = [("User-agent","Mozilla/5.0 (compatible)")]

    urllib2.install_opener(opener)

    

    #########################################################################

    LOGIN="http://www.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/login.do"

    COMMIT="http://www.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/md.do?method=commit"

    PREPARE="http://www.areaprivati.190.it/190/fsms/prepare.do"

    FAIDATE="http://www.areaprivati.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/homePage.do?tabName=Fai+da+te+privati"

    SEND="http://www.areaprivati.190.it/190/fsms/send.do"

    

    TOSMSPAGE1="http://www.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/common/ty_iPage.jsp?retURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.areaprivati.190.it%2F190%2Ftrilogy%2Fjsp%2Fdispatcher.do%3Fty_key%3Dfsms_hp"

    TOSMSPAGE2="http://www.areaprivati.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/programPage.do?ty_key=fsms_hp&ty_program_page=%2fprecheck.do&channelId=-18126&ty_target_type=1&pageTypeId=9604&ipage=next&programId=10384&ty_program_ctx=%2ffsms&ty_nocache=true"

    

    REFERER="http://www.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/common/ty_header_multiframe.jsp?ty_from_ru=1"

    #########################################################################

    

    postData = urllib.urlencode({'username':user,'password':pw,'login_button.x':5,'login_button.y':5})

    req = urllib2.Request(LOGIN,postData)

    req.add_header("Referer", REFERER)

    fp = urllib2.urlopen(req)

    if fp.read().find('registrazione')!=-1:

        raise UserPasswordError('User o password errati')

    fp.close()

    

    #urllib2.urlopen(LOCATION)   #ma a che servirebbe ? bof

    urllib2.urlopen(COMMIT)

    urllib2.urlopen(FAIDATE)

    

    for addr in numberList:

        urllib2.urlopen(TOSMSPAGE1)

        urllib2.urlopen(TOSMSPAGE2)

        data=cookieJar._cookies['.190.it']['/']['BV_IDS'].value

        ENGINE,SESSION=data.split(':') # BV_EngineID, BV_SessionID

        

        postData = urllib.urlencode({'pageTypeId':9604,'programId':10384,'channelId':-18126,'BV_SessionID':SESSION,'BV_EngineID':ENGINE,

                                     'receiverNumber':addr,'message':text,'x':53,'y':9})

        

        req = urllib2.Request(PREPARE,postData)

        fp = urllib2.urlopen(req)

        

        postData = urllib.urlencode({'x':0,'y':0})

        req = urllib2.Request(SEND,postData)

        fp = urllib2.urlopen(req)

        time.sleep(0.5)

    

    return SentSMS() #al momento inutile

if __name__=='__main__':

    import sys

    #semplice test: accetta da riga di comando 4 parametri (user,password,numero,messaggio) e li invia

    if len(sys.argv)<5:

        print >> sys.stderr, '''Usage: %s user password numero "messaggio"''' % __file__

    else:

        user,pw,num=sys.argv[1:4]

        text=' '.join(sys.argv[4:])

        send_sms(user,pw,text,num)

        print 'Messaggio inviato con successo'

```

Federico

----------

## jack.o.matic

non so se il problema è già stato affrontato, ma ho cercato e non ho trovato nulla...

```

# emerge sidesms

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) sidesms-1.0.0_beta4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-sidesms-1.0.0_beta4

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) sidesms-1.0.0_beta4.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sidesms-1.0.0_beta4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4/work

>>> Source unpacked.

/usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/dist.py:236: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'windows'

  warnings.warn(msg)

running build

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-misc/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4

>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta4 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4/image/ category net-misc

Need gtk>=2.6.0 and pygtk >=2.6.0 for the GUI.

Still shell version will work

!!! ERROR: net-misc/sidesms-1.0.0_beta4 failed.

!!! Function distutils_src_install, Line 40, Exitcode 255

 ecc ecc 
```

qualche suggerimento? grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *jack.o.matic wrote:*   

> Need gtk>=2.6.0 and pygtk >=2.6.0 for the GUI.

 

queste cose le hai soddisfatte? sembrerebbe che non le aggiorni in automatico portage come dipendenze.

----------

## federico

Siccome ieri stavo facendo l'installer per windows della beta5, e riquito quello per linux, e siccome il codice della nuova versione e' pesantemente riscritto, io consiglierei di attendere un poco..

Federico

----------

## jack.o.matic

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   jack.o.matic wrote:
> 
> Need gtk>=2.6.0 and pygtk >=2.6.0 for the GUI. 
> ...

 

non ho controllato se sono soddisfatte, tanto sono per la gui, che non mi interessa.

Allora che fo, aspetto come dice federico?

----------

## federico

Il bug che citi e' noto della beta4, occorre commentare il codice di controllo per le gtk e il programma si installa e funziona correttamente. Dovrebbe essere risolto nella beta5 che ha inoltre supporto per plugin, per vodafone, alice, tim e virgilio, auto aggiornamento del plugin nel caso i siti si mofidicassero, e tutti i bachi noti della beta4 risolti (Aggiunte inoltre un po' di opzioni, importer da programmi terzi per la rubrica ed altre cosuzze).

Dovrebbe essere una bella release, se solo riuscissimo a sistemare (e se solo avessi il tempo di fare tutto...) correttamente gli installer....

Federico

----------

## unz

madonna che parto difficile ... e meno male che è una beta ... pensa quando arriverete a fare le versioni stabili ... 1 all'anno se venere e saturno si allineano bene ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Ma il punto e' che noi tendiamo proprio a fare le beta come se fossero versioni stabili poco bacate, il codice e' gia' scritto bene, non e' proprio buttato li alla cavolo come se fosse una versione di passaggio, siamo un po' dei precisini... Prima di rilasciare la beta stessa come gia' sai faccio fare il giro delle pre beta a qualcuno addirittura...

Ad ogni modo posso dire ufficialmente che in questo istante abbiamo l'installer windows della beta5. So che qui non ve ne frega una mazza ma e' stata la morte la compabilita' con windows  :Sad: 

Federico

----------

## CarloJekko

ma il link non funziona più?

----------

## makami

Io attendo ansioso l' ebuild  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Siccome sono nato sotto il segno della sfiga, non solo sono oberato di impegni da non poter finire sidesms in questo periodo (e ci manca solo tanto cosi', funziona praticamente tutto) ma il dominio era in scadenza e il mio registrant (o come si chiama) si e' dimenticato di rinnovarlo, percui c'e' sideralis down al momento...

Non siamo andati in giamaica (magari..) ma siamo solo sfigati  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

## golaprofonda

se vuoi posso anche ospitarlo sul mio sito e/o farti pubblicità..per SideSMS questo ed altro   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

andiamo bene...

a me hanno invece perso il DB :S

siamo a posto.

Chris

----------

## federico

A eldios si e' sputtanato tutto il forum..

----------

## u238

dove si può reperire adesso il programma? il link di sideralis è down...

----------

## golaprofonda

Finchè il sito di sideralis è down potete reperire la beta4 qui:

http://tuxmind.altervista.org/viewtopic.php?p=271#271

ovviamente vista la bontà del progetto ospiterò anche le successive versioni.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Siete mitici  :Smile: 

Io ho un po' di problemi col registrant, spero di risolverli a breve perche' c'e' stato del panico generale tra molti utenti vedendo la pagina sparita...

Federico

----------

## federico

Dopo parecchi tira e molla, per errore, incompetenza o non so cosa di qualcuno, il dominio sideralis.net non appartiene piu' a noi.

Purtroppo e' un duro colpo sia per il lavoro che stavamo svolgendo, sia per l'affetto che avevamo per il sito e che qualcuno aveva per noi.

Con un po' di tristezza e malinconia ho provveduto a registrare sideralis.org, sul quale per ora appare una pagina che spiega quello che e' accaduto, per quanto siamo riusciti noi a sapere.

Spero di riportare tutto in carreggiata quanto prima.

Grazie, e scusate l'ot.

Federico

----------

## federico

SideSMS Beta5 fa ora riferimento a questo topic:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444986.html

edit by randomaze: chiudo questo thread allora

----------

